# Weekly Competition 2022-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2
*2. *F' R2 U' R' U' R' U' F U2 F U2
*3. *U' R U' R' U F' R U R' U2 R'
*4. *R' F' U2 R' U2 R' F U2 F R U'
*5. *U R U' R2 F U' R2 F' R' U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' D' F' L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 D F2 R F2 D B F R2
*2. *B D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 B U R B' L' B L' D2 L' U'
*3. *F U' R' U' B' R L' F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 D' L2 F
*4. *L' B' D F2 L' U2 B2 U B F2 L D2 R D2 L2 U2 L' U L'
*5. *F R U F' R D' B L B' D F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R D' L' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' L2 F U L' D' L2 D L2 F' Fw2 Uw2 L' D Fw2 R' F2 R2 D' Fw2 D2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw Uw2 R' Fw F Rw Fw' B Rw' R' L'
*2. *U L U2 R2 D F U R L' B' L2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 D2 L2 U' Rw2 B U' B2 Rw' F D' B D2 Rw Fw R' F' L Fw' U2 Fw'
*3. *F U L2 R' F' U L F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B Uw2 F' Uw2 F2 L F2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 L2 Uw' R2 B2 L' F2 Rw' U2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' Uw D'
*4. *U L R B D F2 D' R' U2 R' B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L U B Uw2 B' L' F U2 F2 Uw2 L F2 Rw2 F' R' Uw F2 D R Uw' L2 B2 Rw' F' Uw2 Fw L2 Uw'
*5. *B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 B' L' B' L' D' F' D' L F2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L D2 F2 B2 U' R2 Fw2 R Fw2 U' R' Fw' D L U2 R Uw' Fw' B U F2 Rw F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 F' R' Bw Rw' B Lw D' F' D Uw Dw U L' D' F' L2 Fw U' Fw L' F2 L Rw2 U Uw B F' U2 D' R' Rw B Uw' D' B' Lw' L Fw2 D2 F L2 Rw Dw F2 Fw Lw2 L2 D B' Bw' Lw Dw2 Bw2 F R2 Bw2 F' Dw' Rw2
*2. *Uw2 Lw R' Fw' Lw' R' U2 F2 Rw F' Fw2 D B' Rw2 R Uw' B2 Bw' U' R B' Fw2 Dw2 F' L2 D' U' Fw' R Fw' R' Dw Uw Bw2 Dw' Lw' U2 F Uw' Fw2 B2 Dw2 L' D' Bw' L' Dw2 Fw2 D' Lw B2 U' Lw Fw2 D2 F' Fw2 Rw2 B L'
*3. *Uw' Bw' Uw2 B' F Fw D' Dw L U2 F L' D2 F' Dw' Rw2 B' F Fw' Rw' U' Dw2 R Dw' F Lw B F2 Dw U2 Lw' L' F' Lw L Uw B R' Fw' Uw' Lw2 R F D' Lw2 Dw' Uw L R2 Lw' Uw Bw2 R2 L Fw2 L2 Bw' Dw' L Lw'
*4. *Rw D U2 Rw' F2 R' F2 L Dw Fw' F L' Lw' U' Dw2 Fw' B2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 F2 Dw' L' B' L2 R2 Lw' U' Fw Lw Uw Rw' Bw2 R' Fw' Uw R' Uw' Lw' D Fw2 B2 F Uw2 Bw2 L2 Bw U L D' Dw2 Lw F2 Dw' U Uw' D F' Uw2
*5. *Uw2 L' Rw' Bw Uw2 L F2 L' Fw Rw Uw2 D' Fw Dw2 Lw' Uw Rw' B' U B2 Dw Fw Dw Lw B Lw Bw2 L2 Uw F2 L' Rw2 U2 L' Lw Fw' R2 Bw Lw F2 Rw F2 L2 Dw2 R' F' Uw Fw' L2 D2 L2 Fw' R' Uw' Lw Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 3Rw2 L' F' Bw2 Dw' 3Rw' U2 Lw2 D' 3Uw2 B2 R' B' D' F Bw2 Rw Uw2 3Fw Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 D 3Uw' Rw' Dw' U L F2 R2 D' Rw' D2 Fw Rw' U' 3Uw2 Fw2 B2 R' 3Rw' Dw2 L 3Rw2 B2 F 3Rw B 3Fw2 U2 3Rw' Rw Uw2 R2 Bw Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw2 R2 Bw Dw2 Rw Uw' U Rw2 L' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw Uw' F2
*2. *Lw Dw 3Rw' Fw Dw' Lw Rw' D Rw 3Fw Uw' Dw' U' Lw U' 3Fw' Uw 3Rw' 3Uw R 3Fw Dw2 F2 Lw' Bw2 D' 3Rw' Dw' Bw Rw' F 3Fw D2 F' U' 3Rw' Dw2 B Dw' Fw Dw Fw2 L' Bw 3Rw' 3Uw2 D' Lw2 U2 Bw R2 3Rw2 U Bw R' B 3Rw' Uw F' Lw2 F2 3Rw2 D' R2 3Fw Lw' R' Bw Fw' R Bw' Uw' 3Uw B2 Uw' Rw' B U' 3Fw2 B'
*3. *Uw' Bw2 R D2 Lw2 Dw L' 3Rw Fw 3Fw' F' Uw2 U' R2 D2 U R' Bw2 Uw' 3Fw U2 3Uw' Bw 3Fw L' Dw Fw Dw B2 L' Dw R Fw2 Dw' U2 Lw L' Uw B2 R' Bw' D' Lw Rw2 D' Dw 3Uw2 B' Rw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw Fw2 Dw' Lw' Bw' 3Uw Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Bw L Bw2 F2 Dw2 Bw' D2 Rw2 F' U2 F2 Uw' Bw' 3Rw Rw2 3Fw2 F2 Lw' F2 R2
*4. *D L' Fw' Rw' D 3Rw L2 D Dw F2 3Fw2 Fw Rw Fw2 Uw' L' Uw Lw2 Fw' F D2 3Uw R B 3Uw R L Bw' 3Uw F2 Lw 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw B2 R F' Fw B2 Uw L' Lw Rw 3Rw D U' Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' F' Rw' 3Uw' L' F2 3Uw2 Lw' L2 Dw2 3Fw L' Lw' Fw Dw' 3Rw2 D' Bw' 3Uw Lw2 D2 B2 U' Bw' Fw D' R F' L' Bw'
*5. *L Uw 3Uw' R U2 B Uw2 F' D2 Uw2 Bw D' Bw U R2 3Fw2 R2 Dw' D Rw' Lw 3Uw' Lw' 3Uw' Lw' U 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw Dw2 R L Lw' Uw D' L2 3Uw F' D2 3Rw R' Lw Fw2 L Dw2 L 3Uw Fw' 3Rw D2 3Fw L2 D2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw' U' D2 Rw2 Lw' Dw2 3Fw 3Rw 3Uw Dw' Rw 3Fw2 L2 Rw' D' 3Uw2 Rw Lw2 3Rw2 Uw Dw2 B2 Uw F2 3Fw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Dw' F Uw 3Rw' 3Uw 3Dw' Rw' D2 F' Lw' 3Fw Fw' L' D 3Fw' Rw' L2 D2 3Bw' U2 3Rw' Bw2 3Bw2 R' 3Fw2 Bw Lw' Uw R' Fw' F2 Bw' D2 Bw F2 D Rw' Uw2 B Lw 3Rw' Dw 3Fw' Dw2 R L 3Dw2 D' R2 U 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw Rw2 B' 3Uw' Lw 3Rw' Rw 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 3Rw2 U' 3Bw 3Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 U2 3Fw2 D' Rw' 3Lw 3Uw' Lw2 L2 Bw 3Rw2 3Uw B' Uw2 U2 3Bw' U2 R 3Bw' Uw' Rw 3Rw2 3Lw2 Lw' 3Dw Dw2 Bw2 Uw Lw' 3Bw2 Bw2
*2. *R 3Rw2 3Dw2 Rw' U 3Lw F Fw' 3Uw 3Dw2 D' 3Bw2 3Lw Rw2 R Dw' F2 Bw2 Lw Dw Fw' 3Uw2 Lw2 F' R D Fw B2 3Fw2 3Uw' L' B' Dw 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw' F B' Lw' Bw B2 Lw' Uw Fw2 F2 Bw B D' Fw' R2 3Rw' 3Fw' U 3Bw L' Lw' B 3Rw2 Dw2 3Bw B F' 3Rw Uw2 3Uw 3Fw D2 3Lw Fw2 Bw' Dw' 3Rw2 Lw' U' Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 Rw' 3Bw 3Dw2 Bw2 L 3Bw2 3Dw' Fw2 3Fw R2 Lw Bw Dw2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 3Dw2 3Fw 3Dw' Fw2 3Lw' U
*3. *B Bw' Uw 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 3Rw' 3Bw D2 3Uw2 Fw' D L' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Fw2 L 3Uw' F 3Dw B' U2 3Dw' Bw 3Bw B2 Rw2 Uw' F2 B2 Dw2 3Lw' U 3Lw' 3Dw Fw' L R' Fw' R2 Fw 3Lw Rw2 R2 Uw L Fw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw B2 Dw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Lw' Bw2 D' 3Dw2 B' U R' 3Bw' Dw' Rw Uw' F2 3Lw B Rw2 U Fw 3Bw2 3Uw Fw U' 3Fw' Lw 3Bw Fw2 Bw2 Uw B2 U2 3Dw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw2 F' 3Rw' 3Bw 3Rw U' L2 3Fw' 3Lw2 B'
*4. *3Fw2 3Lw2 Uw D' 3Fw 3Bw2 Bw2 3Rw' B L2 3Fw' R2 F 3Uw 3Lw' 3Bw' L U2 Lw' F' Dw U 3Rw' Fw U D2 3Bw U2 D2 Lw Fw R' 3Uw U' F' 3Dw' 3Bw2 L 3Bw 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw 3Dw Lw2 R' F2 U' D' Fw2 Uw' Dw 3Fw' Uw2 Dw' R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' L' 3Uw2 R2 Dw U 3Lw 3Rw D' 3Bw Lw Fw2 D 3Uw' 3Dw2 Dw' Uw' 3Fw U2 B2 3Fw Dw 3Rw' Rw B Rw2 B2 3Fw2 L2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw Bw' L F' D R2 L' 3Dw' D2
*5. *Fw 3Uw Bw 3Rw2 Uw2 Dw' Rw B' R' U2 Lw2 R 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 U' B' R' Fw2 3Uw' Uw 3Fw 3Lw2 U' 3Lw2 Lw2 3Bw Fw B Bw2 3Rw 3Dw' U B' 3Uw 3Bw' F Fw 3Lw Lw 3Bw2 Rw2 3Bw2 F2 Bw2 D' 3Fw Lw 3Bw2 Rw 3Rw2 B Fw2 L2 3Bw' R 3Rw' U Dw' L Rw B 3Rw' Fw Uw F2 D2 3Uw U' 3Lw Rw' 3Bw' F' Dw2 3Rw2 Dw2 U' F L2 U' Fw2 3Uw Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw' Bw2 3Fw L' U D Dw2 3Dw' F' 3Uw' Bw2 D2 Uw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F U' R2 F R U' R' F U R2
*2. *R F' U' F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U R'
*3. *R' U2 R U R2 F R U2 R U2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D B2 D R' U' R' B2 R' F' B2 R2 U' D' L2 B2 D2 R2
*2. *U' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' D' R' F2 R2 D Fw'
*3. *U F' U2 R U' D R' U' L U2 B L B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' B' F2 U2 R' B' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B Rw2 B Uw2 U' Rw2 D R2 F2 D Rw2 L2 D Rw U' R' D Rw' R L2 Uw' R2 Fw' U Fw2 U z y'
*2. *F2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 R U2 B' D L2 B D F D' F' L' R Fw2 U' B2 L Uw2 R F2 Uw2 L U2 B2 R Fw' D' L U2 Fw2 L2 Uw F' D2 R Fw B z' y
*3. *D2 R B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F' U B' U2 R F2 R L D2 Fw2 U R' Fw2 F2 U' Fw2 Uw2 D' R2 F2 U' Fw L' D F2 U' B2 Uw Fw' Rw' L D Fw2 L' x' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B D2 Dw' Lw2 R' U L' Lw2 Uw2 R' U' L2 R2 Rw' Bw F2 Fw2 R' U L Lw2 Bw' Uw Fw' Dw' Fw' B' Bw Rw2 R' Fw L' B Bw2 Uw Fw' D B2 F' Fw2 R' L' Rw' D U2 L' F2 R2 F' Dw' L B' R' Lw2 L2 B2 Dw Fw' L2 3Rw 3Uw2
*2. *B L2 D' Rw U2 L2 Dw2 L' Fw2 D Lw2 F' Lw2 L' Dw Rw' F D' Lw2 Bw2 Rw' R B' L2 Rw' R Bw2 L R Dw Lw D Bw2 Rw2 Dw' B Rw2 Uw L' B' Uw' D' B F' D' Uw Lw U' Rw Fw' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 B' Bw' Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2
*3. *R Bw2 Rw B2 Lw2 Bw' U' Fw2 B2 Bw2 D Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' R' Uw' L Uw' Fw Rw' Fw U2 B2 L' Bw Rw2 D Bw R' L2 F' Rw2 B' Fw R' D2 Dw Uw F' Dw L F Uw Fw D Lw2 F B Bw' L R D2 U' Lw R2 U' B F L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' D' Bw D 3Rw2 F2 Rw F2 Bw2 3Fw D2 U2 F' Lw2 Fw2 D2 3Rw2 Lw2 U L Uw Fw2 U' 3Rw' Uw2 B' Uw D U' Fw2 B' L D B2 Fw L2 B2 3Uw' F' Fw2 Bw Lw2 3Rw U Fw Uw2 Fw R' Lw' 3Rw2 Bw' R B2 3Rw 3Uw Dw 3Rw2 Bw' Lw D' R' 3Fw2 Lw' Rw2 F' Lw R2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw Dw Lw' D' Dw2 Lw2 Fw U2 Lw' 3Uw2 z y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw' 3Uw2 U' 3Dw' Rw' Fw Dw2 3Rw Dw' Bw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' 3Rw' Uw F' Fw Dw' 3Rw' Fw' L2 Uw F' L' R2 Rw 3Fw2 F2 Fw' 3Rw Lw2 Dw' 3Uw' Bw2 Dw 3Dw 3Fw' 3Dw' D 3Fw 3Uw2 3Rw B' Bw' 3Dw2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw2 Fw' D 3Uw2 U Bw Dw' L F Bw 3Uw2 B2 Uw' U Lw' Dw2 Uw R2 Uw' B R B' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw' U2 3Bw2 R Bw2 3Bw2 F 3Fw U' D2 F2 3Fw 3Lw2 L U2 Fw2 3Lw' Dw2 Bw2 D' L' 3Lw 3Dw' D2 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw' z'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B2 R2 B' R D F R U' L R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *U R2 D2 B' R2 U R2 D L2 D F' L' D B2 L R U2 F' Rw' Uw
*3. *U2 B R' D B' D U' R2 D' U B' R D2 B' L2 B2 R' Fw' Uw
*4. *D2 B' U2 B' R' U' D' B2 R' F2 U2 B L2 B R2 D2 L2 F' D2 L' Fw Uw'
*5. *U' F D' B2 L U' F R B' D' F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*6. *D2 R D' R' F' B' D F2 D2 R L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *U' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D L' F D' L2 B2 R' B F' U L2 U' Fw Uw2
*8. *F U2 F2 D' B L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' L' F L B2 R' D' Fw
*9. *D2 B D U' B2 D' R2 U R U' F R U' B' F U' L B2 Rw Uw'
*10. *B2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R' U B' F R D2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*11. *R U2 F B' R' U2 D2 F B2 L' D' B2 R B2 L' B2 R D2 Fw'
*12. *D B2 R2 F' U' F L2 B R U' F2 B L2 F' B U2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *U F' L B2 R D2 F L U B' U2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L B2 Uw'
*14. *F' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F' U R' D L2 R2 F' L' B U' B Rw2 Uw
*15. *R' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 B L D' F2 U L2 R2 U F U Rw'
*16. *F L2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 L' U F' U' L' U L R' F Rw
*17. *R' B' D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' R' B D R2 U2 F' U Fw Uw2
*18. *B D U L2 B2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' L' B' R' B2 F' L R2 Fw' Uw2
*19. *U L2 B' D' R' L' F R2 U F2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R U2 F Rw2 Uw'
*20. *U' R2 F' B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R B' D F' D2 U2 R2 U Fw' Uw2
*21. *F2 U D2 F R2 D L' U D2 F2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B L2 U Rw'
*22. *U' B' L' D2 F' R L' F2 B2 U L2 F2 U F2 D L U2 B' D' Rw' Uw
*23. *L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 B2 F' D F2 R2 F' R D2 U' F' R' U2 F2 Uw2
*24. *R2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L D' B' R' Uw2
*25. *F L2 B' D2 F2 D2 B2 R B U2 B D L' D' R D2 U B2 Uw
*26. *U2 R2 U2 F D2 B' F2 R' B L2 U' R U2 B' R' U' B2 U Fw
*27. *F2 L2 D B2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D' R F' D2 U L2 D B R Fw
*28. *U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' U' L2 F' U R' D' R B L R U R' Uw
*29. *F2 R2 L' F' B' U' R' B R' F' R2 L2 U B2 D R2 F2 U2 D' Fw'
*30. *R' F2 D L F2 U2 F L2 B R2 F' D2 R F2 R B F L' U Rw' Uw
*31. *R2 U D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B R' F D' B U' L' B2 D B Rw Uw
*32. *B L2 B D2 B2 D F' L' D2 R F2 B2 L' F2 D R2 F2 R' Uw'
*33. *F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 L' B' L D L2 U' F' R B' L D B2 Rw2
*34. *D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R D2 B U2 L2 B' U' R2 U B R2 Fw' Uw2
*35. *D F' R2 B2 D R U2 F D L' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' Rw'
*36. *B2 D' U' R2 B2 D' U' L' D B R2 D' L' B L R' U' R2 U' Fw Uw'
*37. *F' R2 B' U R' F B L D2 L2 U2 F B2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 B Rw' Uw2
*38. *U' R F' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R' D R U2 B R2 F2 B L2 F Rw2 Uw
*39. *U2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U2 R U2 B2 F U F' D F' U2 F' R2 U L Uw
*40. *B U2 R U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' Rw Uw2
*41. *U2 B' R D2 R F D F2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 U B Rw' Uw'
*42. *F' U' B' L U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 F R' B U' F2 D F Uw
*43. *R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R B' R2 U L U2 L F U' Rw2
*44. *D2 B' U2 B' F' D2 L2 D2 R2 L D' F' D B R' F L2 D2 B' R Fw' Uw'
*45. *D2 B R' L2 D2 F' L' D U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 D Rw2
*46. *B R' B L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U' L' D2 B2 L' D F2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*47. *R D' R' B2 R L' F B2 D' L' D2 L U2 R U2 B2 R F' R' Fw Uw
*48. *D2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R D' F U' L F2 L U' B2 D' F Uw
*49. *R' B U2 D F R2 U D' L' D' F2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*50. *R' U2 L B2 F L2 D' U' B2 U R2 F' R F' D' U2 B L' Fw'
*51. *F2 D' R D2 F R2 D U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 L' F2 L B' U' Rw2 Uw2
*52. *F' B L F' D R U' B F2 U' D2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U L' B' Rw' Uw'
*53. *U2 F U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B U' F L B F2 L2 U Fw Uw'
*54. *L2 U' B' U' L2 U R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L' B' D F2 L F Uw
*55. *D2 B D2 R B2 U' D2 B D' L' U' F R2 B D2 F B R2 F' D2 Fw Uw2
*56. *U2 D R L F2 D' R F L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D L U Fw Uw2
*57. *B' L' F R2 D2 R' L U' R U2 R' F2 L B2 L D' L2 F Rw2 Uw
*58. *D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D F2 R2 D' F' L R U2 B' D' B Uw2
*59. *U R2 D2 B2 D F2 U R F U B' D' L' R2 U F2 R2 B U Fw' Uw
*60. *U F' B2 R B D' L U L F' U R2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 U2 L Fw'
*61. *R2 D F2 D R2 D F D L2 B R D2 B R' B2 U' R U' Fw' Uw
*62. *R D2 L' D B' U' B2 U2 F L' U D2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B U2 Rw2 Uw2
*63. *R D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R U' D F L2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 L2 Uw
*64. *D R F2 L2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R F' L2 R B' D L2 D2 R Fw' Uw2
*65. *U' F2 R' D R2 U L2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 L' R' F D F' U2 L Uw'
*66. *L2 R F2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 L2 D L' D2 B L2 D R B L B Rw'
*67. *F' R2 D' B R2 F2 U B2 D' R' F2 R2 L' B2 U2 R' L2 D R Fw Uw'
*68. *U2 L R2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B L' D' F L' D F' L2 Fw'
*69. *D' L2 D R F2 D L F' B R U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' Rw
*70. *F B' D' F2 D2 R U' L' R2 U D F2 L2 D L2 B2 L' B D2 Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R' F D' B' U' L B2 L2 D2 B U2 F B2 R2 U2 B L2 U' L'
*2. *U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 U B' R U2 L' F D2 L U F D
*3. *U2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 F' U2 F' L D' U2 L' F2 R2 D F R2 U2
*4. *D R' F B2 R L' B' D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 F U2 D2 B' L'
*5. *U2 R' D2 F' B2 R' D B' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' L2 B' D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U L2 D L F L2 F D L2 D'
*2. *B' R L' U R2 F2 R' U2 F' R' U F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U R2
*3. *B L2 B' L U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 F D R2 F' D2 F D'
*4. *D2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' F' R2 F' D' B' D2 U' R U' R2 D' L
*5. *D2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 U R' U' B L' F L U' R' U B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' D B2 R2 L' F L D F2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' F
*2. *L' U R2 U' B2 D' U B2 F D' F D2 B R' U L2 R D
*3. *U' F D2 F D' F' U F2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 D R' B
*4. *D' L' F B2 U F' B D F2 D L2 D F2 D' B R2 U2
*5. *L' U' R' B2 L' D' F' D F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' F2 B2 R F' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 L F U2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 F R2 B' L' B U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R D2 F2 D2 F U' B U' R' U2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 D B L' R2 D' F' L' U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U R' F R U' R' U' F R U
*3. *D' L F D R' U R B2 U D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D'
*4. *F' U F2 R L' B2 U2 L B2 F2 L U2 F' R' F R' D' F U' Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 U' L F2 Rw2 D L' D U Fw' D' B' L2 F2 Rw' B' R' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F' R' U2 R' U' R U' F U
*3. *U2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B F' U' B2 L' F D2 B' U' L' F' R2
*4. *F2 U F2 U2 R' L2 D2 L' F2 L2 D B R F' U B' D R2 L2 Uw2 L' B U2 Fw2 B L' B F' Uw2 B F' Uw L Uw2 B2 F' D Rw' Uw R2 D2 Fw2 D' R
*5. *Lw2 Uw Lw2 Uw F U' F B2 U Uw2 R B' Lw' U' Uw2 Rw' Dw' U Uw' F2 L' Fw2 Dw Rw' Dw' Bw Rw' Lw Bw' Lw' Fw2 Rw B Uw2 R2 L' Dw L' Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Lw2 R Fw R Lw2 Bw B2 Dw2 U' L' Rw2 D' Rw Dw' Uw' F Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' R U2 R' F U R2 U' R2
*3. *F' L' D' R' L2 F2 R' D2 F U2 F U2 R2 B D2 L2 F R2 L'
*4. *R2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B U2 B2 F' U R D U' R2 D' R B2 R U' Rw2 U' Fw2 B' Uw2 B' D' B2 D2 Fw2 U2 B Rw U2 Rw2 R2 D F2 Uw R Uw2 L2 F' Uw R'
*5. *Uw' U2 L2 B U2 R Dw Uw B2 U L' Bw R B2 Rw2 U Rw' U2 Lw2 Rw R' Uw Fw' D Uw Lw D2 Rw R2 F Uw2 U Dw' D L' B' L2 D' B Uw' Dw2 Fw Dw' Lw' F2 Bw' L' Dw' D2 R L' Dw2 Rw' B' U Bw B D2 Bw R2
*6. *Fw2 R2 3Uw2 F' R2 3Fw' Fw2 D Rw L2 Uw 3Rw Fw2 F D Uw2 Dw U2 3Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw' U' F2 L Bw' L2 Bw' Rw2 3Fw Uw2 Dw2 3Rw' L D' F2 R' D Bw' D' L D Fw2 B' Dw2 R' 3Fw Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 R' D2 B' 3Rw' 3Uw' B' 3Uw2 D2 R2 L 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw' Fw' Dw 3Fw 3Uw' L2 D2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' L2 3Fw2 D' Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F U' F U' R U R F' U' R2
*3. *D2 F L D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' F2 L B R2 D2 F'
*4. *L' B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R' F2 B' D F' L2 F' D' F D2 R F' Fw2 U2 L' Uw2 U Fw2 D2 R' U2 Rw2 F2 L2 Fw R F' D2 Fw U' Rw2 Uw F B2 Uw U Fw
*5. *F' D' U2 F' Rw' F B2 Rw2 Fw2 B Dw F R Rw2 F' B Rw L2 Bw2 F' Lw Fw2 D R2 B L' Bw2 U L' F Rw2 D2 Bw2 B2 Lw Bw2 L Rw' Fw2 Rw F2 Dw U' Rw' Uw' Lw' U2 Rw' B2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 Fw' U' D' Dw R Fw'
*6. *Rw Bw2 3Rw 3Fw2 L Rw' U' B2 F' 3Fw 3Uw2 B2 Dw' R Bw' L' D2 3Fw Rw2 Bw D Rw' 3Uw Rw' F Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw Bw' Dw2 D2 F Dw2 3Uw 3Rw Dw2 Fw' Bw' U' Bw' Dw2 Lw F2 3Fw L2 Dw' Bw' Rw' Bw U Lw2 L2 F' B' Fw2 3Rw' B Lw' Rw2 3Fw' D2 Dw 3Fw D2 Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' U' 3Fw U 3Uw' F D' Uw Dw' Bw' B Uw' R B'
*7. *3Rw' 3Lw2 B Uw U R2 Uw' D2 U Bw2 3Lw' B 3Fw2 U Dw D 3Uw 3Lw' 3Rw Bw' 3Bw' 3Dw D 3Bw Lw R L2 Uw Dw' 3Lw' 3Rw' D' L2 B' D2 Fw 3Fw' 3Bw 3Lw Dw' 3Rw' R2 B2 R' L2 D' U Uw2 L Bw 3Rw D R2 F' Rw2 Dw' 3Dw2 Lw' R2 F 3Dw R2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw Rw Fw 3Dw2 3Fw Lw' Bw' U2 L Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 Fw 3Dw 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Lw 3Fw' Fw2 F2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Fw Fw' D' L2 U2 Lw Dw' B' D2 B' Dw Rw 3Bw U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR2+ DL3- UL3+ U0+ R3+ D3+ L4- ALL3- y2 U4+ R3- D4+ L6+ ALL2- UR
*2. *UR4+ DR2+ DL1+ UL5+ U3+ R2- D1- L1+ ALL1- y2 U5- R3- D5+ L1- ALL6+ UR
*3. *UR6+ DR2+ DL4+ UL5- U4- R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL1- y2 U2- R3+ D3- L5+ ALL0+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR4- DR6+ DL2+ UL1+ U3- R2- D5+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U5- R0+ D6+ L2+ ALL3+ UR DR DL
*5. *UR0+ DR1- DL2+ UL6+ U2+ R1- D5- L5+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R3- D4+ L5+ ALL1+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U R U L U B' L U B U u l r b
*2. *L U' L B U' L B' U B' R' B' r b
*3. *B L' R' B' R B L' U' B' R B' l' r b
*4. *R L' B L' U B' R' B' R' L' R u' r
*5. *U L' B' L B' R' B' U' R L' R u l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (2,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-2,0)
*2. *(0,2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0)
*3. *(0,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,1) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (-5,0)
*4. *(-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) /
*5. *(-5,3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-5)

*Skewb*
*1. *B U L U' R' B L' B R' B L
*2. *B R B' U' R' L U' R' L' B R'
*3. *U L R U B' R' B L' R U B'
*4. *B R B' R B L R L' R U' R
*5. *R L B U' B R' L U R' U R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BR2' flip U2' R L2 BR2 U2' R F2 U flip F L2 BR2' BL2 U2' R BR2' U R F2' R2' U F U F' R F2' U2' R
*2. *BR2' flip U F2' U' BR2 BL' L2 BL2' flip U2 F2' L2 F U R2 U2 BL2 R U' F R U F U2 F2' U2 F2 R2
*3. *F2 flip U2 BL2 L F2 BR' BL2' L F2 flip R F BR2 U2' R2' L2' BR2' BL2' U F2 R2' U R' F U2' F2' R F2' U' F2'
*4. *R2 flip R2' BR R2 F2 BR2' U' BR2 flip R F' BR2' BL' U' BL2 U L2' U2 R' F2 U2' F U2' F R U2' R2' F2 R'
*5. *R2 flip BR2 R' U' BR2 U' BR2 R2' flip BL BR' BL2 U2 F' BL' L2' R2' U' F2' R F2' R' U' F' R2' U' F2 R2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R' F' U' R' F R U2 R U' R'
*3. *R2 F' R' D2 R D' F' B R2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 F U' R'
*4. *R B' L' F' U' R' F' B' U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L' B L Uw2 R' Uw2 D Fw2 R' U' L Fw2 F2 U2 F2 U' B Uw2 Fw' D Rw2 F Rw' Uw2 Rw Fw' U2 B Rw
*5. *D2 R2 Lw2 F' D' R' L Uw2 B' Dw' Lw Fw Bw2 B2 Uw F2 R2 Bw2 Uw' L' R Fw2 Dw Uw' Lw Uw2 Bw2 Dw Fw Uw2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 D' U' B2 R Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' U2 R' Dw' Bw Dw Uw R2 B Rw Bw' Lw' Uw F Bw' L D' Lw' Rw' R'
*OH. *R2 D F2 U F2 R2 D R D2 B U R' D F' D2 B' L F R2
*Clock. *UR5- DR6+ DL3+ UL4- U6+ R1- D5+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R5+ D3+ L3- ALL4+ UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B U' R' B R' B U' R' B' R' U u l' r' b
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (-5,0)
*Skewb. *L R B R U R' B' U' L B' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' l' b B f' r' b' B' L B' F' R B' F L' R'
*2. *F R F' R r f' L B R' F' L B' R' F
*3. *R r b B' L' r' f l b r L' R' F L R F
*4. *r' b' l' L f l r b L R B' R' F R' B L'
*5. *F' L b' l r' b B' F R' F' L' R' B F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw U Bw B' Rw' L' Uw' R Lw' B' Uw Rw' Bw' Uw Bw' Rw' Uw Bw Rw u' l' r b
*2. *Uw Rw L' R Lw U B Uw R Bw Uw L' Uw Lw Rw' Bw Lw Bw Lw' Uw Rw Uw r
*3. *Bw' L B Uw' Lw B' Uw' Bw' L R' Rw' Bw Rw Uw Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw b
*4. *Uw Rw U' Bw' Lw L' B' Uw' L' Rw B' Bw Uw Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw Lw u' l r b'
*5. *Rw U L' R Lw' Bw' U' R' B Lw B Uw Lw Bw Lw Uw' Rw' Lw Bw Uw u r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U L U L2 D R D R U2 R D3 L2 U L U R U R D L D R U R D2 L U2 R U L2 D R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R U R D L3 D2 R3 U2 L2 U L D R D L U R D R U L D2 R2 U2 L U L D3 L U R D R U3 R D L3 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U L U R U L2 D2 R D L U R2 U2 L2 D2 R D R U R U L U L2 D R D R U2 R D2 L D R U2 L U L D3 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R D L2 U R D R U2 L D R D2 L3 U2 R3 D2 L2 U2 L D R U2 R2 D3 L3 U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U2 R2 D R D L2 U R2 U2 L D2 R D L3 U R2 U R D2 L2 U3 R D L2 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 B L B L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 F' U' B U' R' U2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' F' B2 L D2 F2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 D' L R' B D L' R' B' D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 B' R2 D' U' L R' D' R' D U' F2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R D2 R2 L' F' R' D R F2 B2 U2 R F2 L F2 L F' L B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 F2 D2 F R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 R' D L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F D2 L2 U2 L R' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B' U' R' B U' L2 U B F2
*2. *L U F' U2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 D F' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 U
*3. *R' F' U' D F2 D2 L D' L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2
*4. *R U2 B L' U2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' B R2 B' D F' L F2 L
*5. *D B2 R2 B U' L F R D' B2 R' B2 L F2 U2 F2 U F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UB UR UF UR UB UL UB UR UL UB LB RF UR UF UL UB UR LB UL UB LB UL RF UF RB UR UF UL UB LF UF UL UF UB RB UB UL UF DF RF DL LF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UF+ UL UF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 DL+ LB UB+2 DF
*2. * UR UF UR UL UB UR UB UR UB UL UF UR LB UB UR UF UR UB UL UF UB LB RF UR UB RF RB UR RB UR UB UR UL LF UF UR UB UR UL UF DL DB LB UL UF UB RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UR+2 RF UR-2 DL+2 DB RB+ UB+2 RB DL-2 UL DF+ LF+2 DR RB+
*3. * UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UR UF UL LB RF UR UB UL LB UB UL UF UR LB UB UL UF RF RB UR LF UF UR UL UF UB UR LF UL LF DB LB RB DR DF RF UR DR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LF UL+ LF UL+2 LB-2 DF+2 RF+ UR+2 DF+2
*4. * UR UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UR LB UL RF UF UR UF RF UR UF UB RF UR UF RB LF UF UR UL UB UR LB RB LF DR DB DF DR RF RB UR UF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RB+2 UR RB+ DL+2 LF UF+ RF+2 UF RF-2 RB DL-2 LB+ UL+2
*5. * UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UR RF UF UR UB LB UB UL RF UR UF UR UB UL UB RF UF RB UB LF UF UR UL UF UB LF UL UF RF UR RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB DB UR+ UF UR LF UF LF+2 RB+2 UR- UL+2 DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R' F D BR R BR' R' D' F' R' F' R BR' F' D' F D BR F L' F L' F' R' U' R L' U R F L D' R F' L' BR BL F U'
*2. *U L F L' F' U' R F' R' F' D BR R BR' R' D' F R F R' U' F' R' L U' L' R' L F R' L D' F' L U' BR' D' F
*3. *B BL L BL' L' B' L U L' B L BL L' BL' B' U' F' L' U R U' L U F R' F' L R' L' D L B' BL' U BR' U
*4. *U L U' R' F' L' F L R B L BL L' BL' B' L' F' R' F U' F' U' R U L F' R L U BR R U' BR' R' D' BL'
*5. *L U L B BL' B' L U B BL' B' U L' U L U F' R' U' F U F' U' L F' R' L' R D' B BR' D U' B' U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2022)

Results for week 26: Congratulations to Ash Black, Theo Goluboff, and RP_Cubed!

*2x2x2*(188)
1.  1.38 Charles Jerome
2.  1.42 Legomanz
3.  1.50 Caíque crispim


Spoiler



4.  1.54 Ekisiga
5.  1.72 darrensaito
6.  1.73 BrianJ
7.  1.78 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.91 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  1.94 RP_Cubed
10.  2.01 Luke Garrett
11.  2.03 KSNCubed
12.  2.05 alyzsnyzs
13.  2.13 Ty Y.
14.  2.17 JackPfeifer
15.  2.30 Zeke Mackay
16.  2.44 Boris McCoy
17.  2.51 JChambers13
18.  2.56 Theo Goluboff
19.  2.58 Imsoosm
20.  2.59 BradyCubes08
21.  2.60 Coinman_
22.  2.61 Hot potato
22.  2.61 Cody_Caston
24.  2.62 Cale S
25.  2.63 TheDubDubJr
25.  2.63 Hayden Ng
27.  2.66 Redicubeman
28.  2.74 any name you wish
29.  2.75 SpeedyReedy
30.  2.80 tsutt099
31.  2.89 MrKuba600
32.  2.93 CubicOreo
32.  2.93 Shaun Mack
32.  2.93 cuberkid10
35.  2.96 TheCubingAddict980
36.  2.97 Calcube
37.  3.21 Arnau Tous
38.  3.23 parkertrager
39.  3.24 tJardigradHe
40.  3.29 Ash Black
41.  3.30 Christopher Fandrich
42.  3.31 SpiFunTastic
43.  3.34 jaysammey777
44.  3.36 BradenTheMagician
45.  3.38 lilwoaji
46.  3.39 Nuuk cuber
47.  3.47 Benyó
47.  3.47 VectorCubes
49.  3.52 Dylan Swarts
50.  3.55 baseballjello67
50.  3.55 agradess2
52.  3.56 eyeballboi
52.  3.56 BigTriboli
54.  3.57 Cuber2s
55.  3.58 DGCubes
56.  3.63 dario1514
56.  3.63 beabernardes
58.  3.68 bennettstouder
58.  3.68 Chris Van Der Brink
60.  3.72 wearephamily1719
61.  3.77 Tues
61.  3.77 yijunleow
63.  3.81 AmyCubes
64.  3.83 KrokosB
65.  3.84 Jammy
66.  3.87 G2013
66.  3.87 MCuber
68.  3.95 João Vinicius
69.  4.02 the super cuber
70.  4.03 Dream Cubing
71.  4.04 nigelthecuber
72.  4.06 NewoMinx
72.  4.06 Loffy8
74.  4.07 Josiah Blomker
74.  4.07 weatherman223
76.  4.08 Fred Lang
77.  4.10 DynaXT
78.  4.14 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  4.15 sqAree
80.  4.16 TheReasonableCuber
81.  4.17 quing
81.  4.17 rdurette10
81.  4.17 Cubey_Tube
84.  4.20 hydynn
84.  4.20 Aadil ali
86.  4.26 hah27
87.  4.27 qaz
88.  4.31 blerrpycuber
89.  4.35 Oliver Pällo
90.  4.36 CodingCuber
91.  4.39 Calumv 
91.  4.39 Peter Preston
93.  4.40 Parke187
94.  4.45 calcuber1800
95.  4.47 vishwasankarcubing
95.  4.47 Raymos Castillo
97.  4.48 Koen van Aller
98.  4.49 Alison Meador
99.  4.53 Timona
100.  4.61 tommyo11
101.  4.64 KingCanyon
102.  4.67 stanley chapel
103.  4.69 KamTheCuber
104.  4.75 ichcubegerne
105.  4.76 ARandomCuber
106.  4.78 midnightcuberx
106.  4.78 InlandEmpireCuber
108.  4.80 Poorcuber09
109.  4.81 trangium
109.  4.81 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
111.  4.82 KellanTheCubingCoder
112.  4.83 Clock_Enthusiast
113.  4.85 ARSCubing
114.  4.89 teehee_elan
115.  4.99 Poketube6681
116.  5.07 abunickabhi
117.  5.11 2018AMSB02
118.  5.19 Тібо【鑫小龙】
118.  5.19 DUDECUBER
120.  5.23 Luke Solves Cubes
120.  5.23 ly_6
122.  5.27 Nitstar6174
123.  5.32 Li Xiang
124.  5.41 taco_schell
125.  5.48 Isaiah The Scott
126.  5.60 pjk
127.  5.67 ErezE
127.  5.67 Maxematician
129.  5.85 White KB
130.  5.97 filmip
131.  6.10 Liam Wadek
132.  6.11 Sellerie11
132.  6.11 pizzacrust
134.  6.14 BlueAcidball
135.  6.15 Mike Hughey
136.  6.21 CaptainCuber
137.  6.26 cubing_addict
138.  6.32 GAN CUBE
139.  6.39 DetDuVil
140.  6.59 kumato
141.  6.62 WHACKITROX
142.  6.64 m24816
143.  6.67 dylpickle123780
144.  6.80 Timur Demirci
145.  6.88 smitty cubes
146.  6.96 jeff1867
147.  6.98 dnguyen2204
147.  6.98 Hyperion
149.  7.00 Henri Leinfelder
150.  7.13 UPCHAN
151.  7.19 Tom466
152.  7.26 SUCubing
153.  7.46 BalsaCuber
154.  7.48 Danielle Ang
155.  8.00 tungsten
156.  8.07 Caden Fisher
157.  8.19 Twisted Cubing
158.  8.46 One Wheel
159.  8.53 Aluminum
160.  8.63 freshcuber.de
161.  8.70 SpeedCubeLegend17
162.  8.79 Rubika-37-021204
163.  9.05 sporteisvogel
164.  9.06 Qzinator
165.  9.26 Tekooo
166.  9.60 Jrg
167.  9.67 SlowerCuber
168.  9.88 thomas.sch
169.  10.17 GooseCuber
170.  10.33 jsolver
171.  10.82 GradBomb
172.  11.36 Exmestify
173.  12.74 Mrdoobery
174.  13.09 Marzar
175.  13.16 ShortStuff
176.  13.60 Algfish
177.  13.90 Panagiotis Christopoulos
178.  13.99 Jacck
179.  15.64 Nash171
180.  17.95 Maxwell19
181.  18.07 Jason Tzeng
182.  20.77 BraveSoul2110
183.  28.99 Sheldon Vi
184.  40.96 Cuber767
185.  DNF zaigham
185.  DNF Benjamin Warry
185.  DNF NoSekt
185.  DNF Ccuubbeerr


*3x3x3*(235)
1.  6.61 Luke Garrett
2.  6.68 Jscuber
2.  6.68 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  6.77 RP_Cubed
5.  6.81 Theo Goluboff
6.  7.07 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  7.26 Ash Black
8.  7.32 Legomanz
9.  7.36 MichaelNielsen
10.  7.69 KSNCubed
11.  7.92 Zeke Mackay
12.  7.93 lilwoaji
13.  7.97 tsutt099
14.  8.02 Shaun Mack
15.  8.03 vishwasankarcubing
16.  8.09 tJardigradHe
17.  8.25 Jonah Jarvis
18.  8.30 Charles Jerome
19.  8.32 Tues
20.  8.43 Christopher Fandrich
21.  8.48 BradyCubes08
22.  8.50 darrensaito
23.  8.51 cuberkid10
24.  8.62 SimonK
25.  8.68 Dream Cubing
26.  8.70 FishyIshy
27.  8.71 2017LAMB06
28.  8.78 alyzsnyzs
29.  8.85 JChambers13
30.  8.88 Heewon Seo
31.  8.90 SpeedyReedy
32.  8.91 Cuber2s
33.  9.02 Cale S
34.  9.05 jaysammey777
35.  9.08 parkertrager
36.  9.09 zxmdm666
37.  9.10 eyeballboi
38.  9.16 MrKuba600
39.  9.17 Coinman_
40.  9.19 Arnau Tous
41.  9.20 Ccuubbeerr
42.  9.27 Jammy
43.  9.33 NewoMinx
44.  9.39 Hayden Ng
45.  9.40 ichcubegerne
46.  9.45 DGCubes
47.  9.49 tommyo11
48.  9.51 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
49.  9.57 Hot potato
49.  9.57 quing
51.  9.70 Benyó
52.  9.72 Nihahhat
53.  9.77 BradenTheMagician
54.  9.80 Ty Y.
55.  9.82 hah27
56.  9.86 the super cuber
57.  9.89 Cubey_Tube
58.  9.90 jeff1867
59.  9.99 Shadowjockey
60.  10.00 wearephamily1719
61.  10.07 CodingCuber
62.  10.09 TheDubDubJr
62.  10.09 Oliver Pällo
64.  10.19 yijunleow
65.  10.29 TheCubingAddict980
66.  10.30 Nuuk cuber
67.  10.31 Boris McCoy
68.  10.33 agradess2
69.  10.51 The Cubing Fanatic
70.  10.52 G2013
70.  10.52 m24816
72.  10.53 KrokosB
73.  10.54 KingCanyon
74.  10.65 CubicOreo
75.  10.72 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  10.74 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  10.80 20luky3
78.  10.84 riovqn
79.  10.85 Liam Wadek
79.  10.85 Imsoosm
81.  10.86 Benjamin Warry
81.  10.86 leolrg
83.  10.93 Fred Lang
83.  10.93 sigalig
85.  10.94 Parke187
86.  11.00 Cody_Caston
86.  11.00 Victor Tang
88.  11.15 Eli Apperson
88.  11.15 MCuber
90.  11.19 KamTheCuber
91.  11.30 weatherman223
92.  11.34 ARandomCuber
93.  11.36 baseballjello67
94.  11.39 Redicubeman
95.  11.44 lumes2121
96.  11.53 qaz
97.  11.58 Dylan Swarts
97.  11.58 Wilhelm
99.  11.61 VectorCubes
100.  11.62 FaLoL
101.  11.64 Koen van Aller
102.  11.79 Thecubingcuber347
103.  11.80 dario1514
104.  11.81 TheReasonableCuber
105.  11.86 T1_M0
106.  11.87 pizzacrust
107.  11.89 Anthony Tindal
108.  12.01 Maxematician
109.  12.04 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
110.  12.06 Nitstar6174
111.  12.08 bh13
112.  12.20 Calumv 
113.  12.21 João Vinicius
114.  12.40 Alison Meador
115.  12.43 midnightcuberx
116.  12.51 beabernardes
117.  12.63 breadears
118.  12.69 sqAree
119.  12.75 bennettstouder
120.  12.85 BigTriboli
121.  12.86 Loffy8
121.  12.86 Luke Solves Cubes
123.  12.94 SpiFunTastic
124.  12.96 Timona
125.  13.02 kumato
126.  13.07 dylpickle123780
127.  13.08 trangium
128.  13.17 Тібо【鑫小龙】
128.  13.17 any name you wish
130.  13.18 InlandEmpireCuber
131.  13.19 abunickabhi
132.  13.20 Benjamin Bø
133.  13.23 edd_dib
134.  13.26 dnguyen2204
135.  13.30 ly_6
135.  13.30 AmyCubes
137.  13.37 DetDuVil
138.  13.46 Aadil ali
139.  13.49 DUDECUBER
140.  13.50 xyzzy
141.  13.71 Winfaza
142.  13.73 PCCuber
143.  13.82 ARSCubing
144.  13.92 Theodor Nordstrand
145.  14.09 Josiah Blomker
146.  14.11 ican97
146.  14.11 Peter Preston
148.  14.14 qatumciuzacqul
149.  14.18 dhafin
150.  14.25 pjk
151.  14.30 BlueAcidball
152.  14.31 calcuber1800
153.  14.55 KellanTheCubingCoder
154.  14.63 hydynn
155.  14.73 RyanSoh
156.  14.79 elimescube
157.  15.04 DynaXT
158.  15.06 White KB
159.  15.17 Jules Graham
160.  15.36 CaptainCuber
161.  15.77 Ayce
162.  15.93 Calcube
163.  15.97 Swamp347
164.  16.07 Henri Leinfelder
165.  16.21 rdurette10
166.  16.34 50ph14
166.  16.34 Sellerie11
168.  16.43 taco_schell
169.  16.54 Haya_Mirror
170.  16.72 Isaiah The Scott
171.  16.76 Poketube6681
172.  17.22 Petri Krzywacki
173.  17.31 stanley chapel
174.  17.43 nigelthecuber
175.  17.46 SlowerCuber
176.  17.88 Ssiא
177.  18.14 ProStar
178.  18.46 pb_cuber
179.  18.74 Poorcuber09
180.  18.91 Li Xiang
181.  19.32 filmip
182.  19.88 Hyperion
183.  19.90 sporteisvogel
184.  19.99 GooseCuber
185.  20.08 UPCHAN
186.  20.91 BalsaCuber
187.  21.38 Clock_Enthusiast
188.  22.03 ErezE
189.  22.22 GAN CUBE
190.  22.28 NoSekt
191.  22.54 Jrg
192.  22.75 SuperCrafter51
193.  23.59 cazandominic
194.  23.62 Jason Tzeng
195.  24.19 tungsten
196.  24.31 Tekooo
197.  25.09 Tom466
198.  25.22 One Wheel
199.  25.48 freshcuber.de
200.  25.57 SUCubing
201.  25.69 Elisa Rippe
202.  26.71 2018AMSB02
203.  26.74 Rubika-37-021204
204.  27.08 Oedipsos
205.  27.39 cubing_addict
206.  27.47 Nash171
207.  27.74 smitty cubes
208.  28.52 Twisted Cubing
209.  28.60 SpeedCubeLegend17
210.  28.93 WHACKITROX
211.  29.51 Multicubing
212.  30.14 thomas.sch
213.  31.78 zaigham
214.  32.02 Jacck
215.  33.89 MatsBergsten
216.  34.41 Aluminum
217.  35.56 Smart_Cat19
218.  36.55 jsolver
219.  36.87 Panagiotis Christopoulos
220.  38.04 ShortStuff
221.  39.33 ChaseTheCuber12
222.  41.59 Algfish
223.  43.68 HelgeBerlin
224.  45.08 Lutz_P
225.  45.34 Exmestify
226.  46.51 Mrdoobery
227.  48.02 BraveSoul2110
228.  52.51 Rubikslegend
229.  52.62 Alexmatt1014
230.  57.01 Cuber767
231.  58.21 FH1986
232.  1:06.32 Sheldon Vi
233.  1:10.84 Marzar
234.  DNF MartinN13
234.  DNF GradBomb


*4x4x4*(130)
1.  27.42 tJardigradHe
2.  27.53 Heewon Seo
3.  28.93 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  29.33 Theo Goluboff
5.  30.03 Luke Garrett
6.  30.71 BrianJ
7.  32.53 Hayden Ng
8.  33.12 G2013
9.  33.29 Shaun Mack
10.  33.31 MichaelNielsen
10.  33.31 NewoMinx
12.  33.70 RP_Cubed
13.  34.02 ichcubegerne
14.  34.61 FaLoL
15.  34.62 darrensaito
16.  35.43 Boris McCoy
17.  35.46 MrKuba600
18.  35.96 Dream Cubing
19.  36.41 KSNCubed
20.  36.67 Hot potato
21.  37.02 BradenTheMagician
22.  37.25 Ash Black
23.  37.83 Shadowjockey
24.  37.94 alyzsnyzs
25.  38.08 yijunleow
26.  38.20 Tues
27.  38.83 Benyó
28.  38.94 Christopher Fandrich
29.  39.02 the super cuber
30.  39.65 jaysammey777
31.  40.31 20luky3
32.  40.41 tommyo11
33.  41.49 tsutt099
34.  42.33 Liam Wadek
35.  42.48 Fred Lang
36.  42.85 sigalig
37.  43.10 quing
38.  43.18 João Vinicius
39.  43.27 DGCubes
40.  43.47 agradess2
40.  43.47 Raymos Castillo
42.  43.58 qaz
43.  43.61 PCCuber
44.  43.94 MartinN13
45.  44.25 Arnau Tous
46.  44.43 Jammy
47.  44.82 dario1514
48.  44.94 wearephamily1719
49.  45.73 m24816
50.  46.29 SpeedyReedy
51.  46.39 bennettstouder
52.  46.45 pizzacrust
53.  46.92 beabernardes
54.  46.97 TheReasonableCuber
55.  47.11 Parke187
56.  47.26 abunickabhi
57.  47.28 sqAree
58.  47.30 Victor Tang
59.  47.54 Koen van Aller
60.  47.69 Dylan Swarts
61.  47.99 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
62.  48.31 ARandomCuber
63.  48.37 Nuuk cuber
64.  49.22 Timona
65.  50.27 Winfaza
66.  50.33 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  50.54 CubicOreo
68.  50.62 Calumv 
69.  51.14 dylpickle123780
70.  51.31 any name you wish
71.  51.74 weatherman223
72.  51.86 Loffy8
73.  52.63 DynaXT
74.  52.69 xyzzy
75.  54.12 pjk
76.  55.45 lumes2121
77.  55.57 qatumciuzacqul
78.  55.86 Cubey_Tube
79.  56.03 Theodor Nordstrand
80.  56.15 bh13
81.  56.48 Maxematician
82.  56.54 BlueAcidball
83.  57.09 breadears
84.  57.18 CaptainCuber
85.  57.33 rdurette10
86.  57.88 KamTheCuber
87.  58.30 InlandEmpireCuber
88.  58.67 AmyCubes
89.  59.18 kumato
90.  59.35 Nitstar6174
91.  59.77 Alison Meador
92.  1:00.15 elimescube
93.  1:00.57 KingCanyon
94.  1:00.61 Swamp347
95.  1:00.68 Тібо【鑫小龙】
96.  1:03.04 SpiFunTastic
97.  1:03.36 DetDuVil
98.  1:05.83 DUDECUBER
99.  1:07.67 ly_6
100.  1:07.91 Luke Solves Cubes
101.  1:08.29 hydynn
102.  1:08.93 SlowerCuber
103.  1:09.68 Isaiah The Scott
104.  1:11.78 Calcube
105.  1:12.64 ARSCubing
106.  1:13.22 Poorcuber09
107.  1:13.41 filmip
108.  1:14.34 dnguyen2204
109.  1:16.32 Poketube6681
110.  1:17.27 Petri Krzywacki
111.  1:23.86 One Wheel
112.  1:23.95 Jrg
113.  1:24.98 Clock_Enthusiast
114.  1:27.52 ErezE
115.  1:28.78 sporteisvogel
116.  1:33.10 freshcuber.de
117.  1:36.70 cubing_addict
118.  1:41.04 Rubika-37-021204
119.  1:43.90 thomas.sch
120.  1:43.91 NoSekt
121.  1:49.47 Jacck
122.  1:50.26 Jason Tzeng
123.  1:50.45 Tom466
124.  2:06.62 jeff1867
125.  2:17.76 MatsBergsten
126.  2:29.07 Oedipsos
127.  2:49.65 SpeedCubeLegend17
128.  2:59.27 Panagiotis Christopoulos
129.  4:48.14 Algfish
130.  DNF MCuber


*5x5x5*(94)
1.  47.23 tJardigradHe
2.  54.80 Dream Cubing
3.  55.28 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  56.53 cuberkid10
5.  1:01.44 NewoMinx
6.  1:01.97 Hayden Ng
7.  1:03.08 Hot potato
8.  1:04.37 Benyó
9.  1:05.16 ichcubegerne
10.  1:05.26 Luke Garrett
11.  1:05.48 RP_Cubed
12.  1:06.02 the super cuber
13.  1:08.74 darrensaito
14.  1:08.80 FaLoL
15.  1:09.62 TheDubDubJr
16.  1:10.87 Shadowjockey
17.  1:12.48 MichaelNielsen
18.  1:13.90 Shaun Mack
19.  1:13.94 Victor Tang
20.  1:15.18 Ash Black
21.  1:15.70 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:16.08 João Vinicius
23.  1:16.18 Tues
24.  1:16.39 KrokosB
25.  1:16.66 jaysammey777
26.  1:16.96 DGCubes
27.  1:18.70 CubicOreo
28.  1:18.77 MartinN13
29.  1:19.54 qaz
30.  1:20.30 tommyo11
31.  1:20.68 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:20.83 yijunleow
33.  1:21.07 hah27
34.  1:21.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
35.  1:22.44 Arnau Tous
36.  1:23.22 Liam Wadek
37.  1:24.03 Boris McCoy
38.  1:26.67 m24816
39.  1:27.46 abunickabhi
40.  1:28.28 quing
41.  1:28.96 Dylan Swarts
42.  1:29.49 TheReasonableCuber
43.  1:29.84 any name you wish
44.  1:30.24 ARandomCuber
45.  1:30.87 Chris Van Der Brink
46.  1:30.88 Fred Lang
46.  1:30.88 Jammy
48.  1:32.83 elimescube
49.  1:33.28 dario1514
50.  1:34.36 beabernardes
51.  1:36.86 Timona
52.  1:37.22 dylpickle123780
53.  1:37.24 sqAree
54.  1:37.53 Parke187
55.  1:39.77 CaptainCuber
56.  1:41.27 AmyCubes
57.  1:41.78 Koen van Aller
58.  1:42.64 breadears
59.  1:44.86 Cubey_Tube
60.  1:47.08 InlandEmpireCuber
61.  1:47.93 Winfaza
62.  1:50.85 KingCanyon
63.  1:51.41 SpeedyReedy
64.  1:53.28 Nitstar6174
65.  1:53.68 rdurette10
66.  1:55.18 Calumv 
67.  1:56.04 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  1:58.02 bennettstouder
69.  2:01.85 weatherman223
70.  2:03.07 DetDuVil
71.  2:04.24 Calcube
72.  2:08.02 Loffy8
73.  2:09.62 SlowerCuber
74.  2:11.53 ARSCubing
75.  2:13.24 filmip
76.  2:13.45 DynaXT
76.  2:13.45 One Wheel
78.  2:14.35 Isaiah The Scott
79.  2:21.21 Jrg
80.  2:23.08 Luke Solves Cubes
81.  2:26.53 Rubika-37-021204
82.  2:31.68 sporteisvogel
83.  2:35.46 BlueAcidball
84.  2:42.36 thomas.sch
85.  2:45.26 Jacck
86.  2:49.45 ly_6
87.  2:52.52 Tom466
88.  2:55.04 nigelthecuber
89.  3:02.19 dnguyen2204
90.  3:02.80 freshcuber.de
91.  3:53.80 MatsBergsten
92.  4:20.03 WHACKITROX
93.  7:20.19 Jason Tzeng
94.  DNF Poorcuber09


*6x6x6*(51)
1.  1:40.49 tJardigradHe
2.  1:40.79 Dream Cubing
3.  1:41.07 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  1:42.93 Sean Hartman
5.  1:47.36 cuberkid10
6.  1:47.97 TommyC
7.  1:49.74 ichcubegerne
8.  1:51.08 Theo Goluboff
9.  1:52.17 Benyó
10.  1:52.73 Hayden Ng
11.  1:57.38 Ash Black
12.  2:01.15 Shadowjockey
13.  2:01.49 parkertrager
14.  2:04.35 Hot potato
15.  2:05.49 RP_Cubed
16.  2:06.51 agradess2
17.  2:08.88 the super cuber
18.  2:11.71 FaLoL
19.  2:14.76 Shaun Mack
20.  2:15.51 João Vinicius
21.  2:15.68 Liam Wadek
22.  2:18.59 Keroma12
23.  2:19.19 Luke Garrett
24.  2:20.44 sigalig
25.  2:23.06 jaysammey777
26.  2:24.15 MrKuba600
27.  2:34.09 Tues
28.  2:37.31 xyzzy
29.  2:38.13 TheReasonableCuber
30.  2:38.33 BradenTheMagician
31.  2:40.87 CubicOreo
32.  2:58.22 Jammy
33.  3:05.03 Swamp347
34.  3:10.65 GenTheThief
35.  3:17.60 m24816
36.  3:21.33 dario1514
37.  3:30.57 Cubey_Tube
38.  3:41.55 sqAree
39.  3:48.33 One Wheel
40.  3:59.28 Jrg
41.  4:31.16 Loffy8
42.  4:36.32 thomas.sch
43.  4:44.35 Rubika-37-021204
44.  4:45.84 SlowerCuber
45.  4:59.94 Jacck
46.  5:23.24 sporteisvogel
47.  6:35.45 freshcuber.de
48.  6:45.44 Xatu
49.  7:39.44 dnguyen2204
50.  DNF MartinN13
50.  DNF abunickabhi


*7x7x7*(36)
1.  2:04.15 Dream Cubing
2.  2:27.41 Sean Hartman
3.  2:42.46 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:46.29 ichcubegerne
5.  2:53.72 Hayden Ng
6.  2:54.75 RP_Cubed
7.  2:56.27 Theo Goluboff
8.  2:59.06 TommyC
9.  2:59.25 Shadowjockey
10.  3:01.48 Ash Black
11.  3:28.86 qaz
12.  3:32.23 Liam Wadek
13.  3:36.03 Shaun Mack
14.  3:39.79 Keroma12
15.  3:42.16 parkertrager
16.  3:48.15 CubicOreo
17.  3:51.96 Tues
18.  4:09.27 João Vinicius
19.  4:40.62 TheReasonableCuber
20.  4:53.92 beabernardes
21.  5:08.18 Jammy
22.  5:23.26 dario1514
23.  5:41.44 Koen van Aller
24.  5:51.10 One Wheel
25.  5:55.74 Jrg
26.  7:10.98 Rubika-37-021204
27.  7:15.21 Jacck
28.  7:29.30 thomas.sch
29.  7:48.30 sporteisvogel
30.  8:17.92 DynaXT
31.  9:11.73 Tom466
32.  DNF Coinman_
32.  DNF jaysammey777
32.  DNF MartinN13
32.  DNF LittleLumos
32.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(47)
1.  4.83 JackPfeifer
2.  4.99 BrianJ
3.  5.66 Calcube


Spoiler



4.  5.68 Luke Garrett
5.  6.05 Redicubeman
6.  6.11 TheDubDubJr
7.  6.58 KSNCubed
8.  6.71 BradenTheMagician
9.  6.91 RP_Cubed
10.  8.48 darrensaito
11.  9.37 Zeke Mackay
12.  9.39 agradess2
13.  9.53 G2013
14.  9.63 any name you wish
15.  10.15 the super cuber
16.  10.47 Benyó
17.  11.11 Isaiah The Scott
18.  11.52 hah27
19.  12.51 abunickabhi
20.  12.85 Ash Black
21.  12.86 Tues
21.  12.86 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
23.  16.16 BigTriboli
24.  16.32 ShortStuff
25.  17.08 Shaun Mack
26.  18.30 Li Xiang
27.  26.74 Mike Hughey
28.  27.75 NewoMinx
29.  29.97 filmip
30.  30.48 João Vinicius
31.  34.01 DynaXT
32.  35.53 Calumv 
33.  38.76 Jacck
34.  39.10 Jammy
35.  39.99 Koen van Aller
36.  42.68 ichcubegerne
37.  42.86 sporteisvogel
38.  44.35 MatsBergsten
39.  46.13 KamTheCuber
40.  46.58 WHACKITROX
41.  58.98 Hyperion
42.  1:02.95 thomas.sch
43.  1:03.98 Sellerie11
44.  1:10.70 Nitstar6174
45.  1:15.12 Nash171
46.  1:19.14 hydynn
47.  DNF sqAree


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)
1.  17.98 Ekisiga
2.  19.21 G2013
3.  19.82 BigTriboli


Spoiler



4.  20.56 Last Layer King
5.  22.93 hah27
6.  26.70 T1_M0
7.  26.95 RP_Cubed
8.  27.05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  27.85 sqAree
10.  28.05 ican97
11.  29.29 Keroma12
12.  30.56 Victor Tang
13.  33.09 the super cuber
14.  36.17 Dylan Swarts
15.  37.95 abunickabhi
16.  42.42 riovqn
17.  43.52 Zeke Mackay
18.  43.60 NathanaelCubes
19.  53.34 Theo Goluboff
20.  56.09 jaysammey777
21.  1:17.89 alyzsnyzs
22.  1:23.09 2018AMSB02
23.  1:23.53 Nitstar6174
24.  1:26.22 Raymos Castillo
25.  1:27.53 MatsBergsten
26.  1:29.37 DistanceRunner25
27.  1:35.67 Hot potato
28.  1:52.32 João Vinicius
29.  1:56.68 elimescube
30.  1:57.27 filmip
31.  2:07.68 NewoMinx
32.  2:15.74 DynaXT
33.  2:20.35 Тібо【鑫小龙】
34.  2:20.96 pjk
35.  2:21.09 Jacck
36.  2:26.81 Ash Black
37.  2:55.85 sporteisvogel
38.  3:37.42 weatherman223
39.  3:57.07 Koen van Aller
40.  4:30.52 Sellerie11
41.  5:51.03 thomas.sch
42.  5:53.10 any name you wish
43.  6:16.92 Oedipsos
44.  DNF Jammy
44.  DNF ichcubegerne
44.  DNF Tues
44.  DNF KamTheCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)
1.  1:59.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:07.54 Victor Tang
3.  2:16.25 hah27


Spoiler



4.  2:42.84 T1_M0
5.  2:43.94 Keroma12
6.  2:53.32 the super cuber
7.  2:55.17 RP_Cubed
8.  4:45.38 Dylan Swarts
9.  6:42.42 MatsBergsten
10.  10:18.61 Jacck
11.  22:55.91 sporteisvogel
12.  DNF LittleLumos
12.  DNF NewoMinx
12.  DNF BigTriboli
12.  DNF abunickabhi
12.  DNF Last Layer King


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  4:33.26 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  6:16.30 the super cuber
3.  7:09.57 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  11:19.30 RP_Cubed
5.  13:53.04 LittleLumos
6.  16:08.20 Jacck
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF Keroma12
7.  DNF Victor Tang
7.  DNF hah27
7.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  37:17.89 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF jsolver

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF jsolver

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)
1.  30/35  Keroma12
2.  28/33 56:03 the super cuber
3.  26/33 59:48 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  24/31 56:58 hah27
5.  15/19 59:33 Cuberstache
6.  12/14 54:59 Jakub26
7.  10/13 23:41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  8/11 28:05 abunickabhi
9.  4/4 29:17 sporteisvogel
10.  3/3 3:08 Dylan Swarts
11.  3/3 20:56 DynaXT
12.  2/3 10:10 MatsBergsten
13.  2/4 19:20 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(131)
1.  11.08 Luke Garrett
2.  11.28 Elo13
3.  11.73 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  11.91 BrianJ
5.  12.02 NathanaelCubes
6.  12.24 Theo Goluboff
7.  12.26 lilwoaji
8.  12.38 Ash Black
9.  12.83 Jscuber
10.  13.06 tJardigradHe
11.  13.24 tsutt099
12.  14.03 Nihahhat
13.  14.61 leolrg
14.  15.30 the super cuber
15.  15.69 JackPfeifer
16.  15.70 RP_Cubed
17.  15.94 ichcubegerne
18.  16.15 eyeballboi
19.  16.35 NewoMinx
20.  16.82 Hayden Ng
21.  16.85 Tues
22.  17.01 Victor Tang
23.  17.48 alyzsnyzs
24.  17.55 jaysammey777
25.  17.58 Benyó
26.  17.70 CubicOreo
27.  17.73 BradenTheMagician
28.  17.77 Cody_Caston
29.  17.79 midnightcuberx
30.  18.15 Calumv 
31.  18.16 Arnau Tous
32.  18.17 SpeedyReedy
33.  18.63 G2013
34.  18.78 Cale S
35.  18.98 MichaelNielsen
36.  19.00 KSNCubed
37.  19.09 qaz
38.  19.10 Alison Meador
39.  19.63 Boris McCoy
40.  19.70 agradess2
41.  19.92 DGCubes
42.  20.04 hah27
43.  20.13 MCuber
44.  20.56 yijunleow
45.  20.68 abunickabhi
46.  20.73 João Vinicius
47.  20.79 weatherman223
47.  20.79 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  20.83 FaLoL
50.  21.14 Nuuk cuber
51.  21.29 Christopher Fandrich
52.  21.46 Hot potato
53.  21.66 ARandomCuber
54.  21.79 TheDubDubJr
55.  22.20 Тібо【鑫小龙】
56.  22.74 MartinN13
57.  22.78 AmyCubes
58.  22.85 qatumciuzacqul
59.  22.96 wearephamily1719
60.  23.10 Peter Preston
61.  23.11 Ty Y.
62.  23.55 Parke187
63.  23.67 KingCanyon
64.  23.77 edd_dib
65.  24.22 quing
66.  24.39 Luke Solves Cubes
66.  24.39 Jammy
68.  24.59 Cubey_Tube
69.  24.62 sqAree
70.  24.77 xyzzy
71.  25.14 BlueAcidball
72.  25.17 Liam Wadek
73.  25.19 Chris Van Der Brink
74.  25.20 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  25.35 ican97
76.  25.59 dario1514
77.  26.38 Raymos Castillo
78.  26.61 TheReasonableCuber
79.  27.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
80.  27.31 Fred Lang
81.  27.44 riovqn
82.  27.64 Koen van Aller
83.  27.72 PCCuber
84.  27.92 Theodor Nordstrand
85.  28.03 m24816
86.  28.08 Loffy8
87.  28.19 Winfaza
88.  28.62 CodingCuber
89.  28.78 pizzacrust
90.  29.13 baseballjello67
91.  30.20 RyanSoh
92.  30.25 calcuber1800
93.  30.39 VectorCubes
93.  30.39 ly_6
95.  31.10 hydynn
96.  31.53 Calcube
97.  32.40 rdurette10
98.  32.64 KellanTheCubingCoder
99.  33.61 Hyperion
100.  33.94 Nitstar6174
101.  34.64 LittleLumos
102.  34.70 Isaiah The Scott
103.  34.82 Dylan Swarts
104.  35.45 nigelthecuber
105.  36.38 kumato
106.  36.89 Poorcuber09
107.  37.94 freshcuber.de
108.  39.12 Aadil ali
108.  39.12 DynaXT
110.  41.85 filmip
111.  42.59 ARSCubing
112.  42.66 ErezE
113.  43.48 sporteisvogel
114.  46.05 DUDECUBER
115.  46.23 GooseCuber
116.  46.52 pb_cuber
117.  47.66 Sellerie11
118.  51.58 Rubika-37-021204
119.  59.13 dnguyen2204
120.  1:00.31 Jacck
121.  1:00.34 thomas.sch
122.  1:01.65 SUCubing
123.  1:04.06 WHACKITROX
124.  1:06.46 BalsaCuber
125.  1:19.40 SpeedCubeLegend17
126.  1:19.71 Aluminum
127.  1:30.17 Multicubing
128.  1:39.86 jsolver
129.  1:46.87 Exmestify
130.  1:58.98 MatsBergsten
131.  DNF any name you wish


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  2:38.71 agradess2
2.  7:44.36 Xatu
3.  DNF Cuber767

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  37.71 ichcubegerne
2.  52.12 alyzsnyzs
3.  1:01.58 TheReasonableCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:18.92 hydynn
5.  1:20.97 Jammy
6.  1:29.53 any name you wish
7.  1:31.20 Jacck
8.  1:44.62 thomas.sch
9.  2:01.59 Luke Solves Cubes
10.  2:43.13 SpeedyReedy
11.  4:37.42 agradess2
12.  5:38.70 Nitstar6174
13.  DNF Twisted Cubing


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(18)
1.  23.00 (24, 22, 23) Cale S
2.  25.67 (24, 27, 26) Theodor Nordstrand
3.  26.33 (26, 28, 25) Benyó


Spoiler



4.  28.00 (29, 26, 29) jaysammey777
5.  29.33 (27, 28, 33) alyzsnyzs
6.  31.00 (33, 29, 31) João Vinicius
7.  31.67 (31, 32, 32) any name you wish
8.  34.00 (33, 34, 35) filmip
9.  36.33 (34, 37, 38) tsutt099
10.  39.33 (37, 41, 40) Imsoosm
11.  40.33 (43, 39, 39) hydynn
12.  DNF (21, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
12.  DNF (22, 23, DNS) thecubingwizard
12.  DNF (23, 24, DNS) Mrauo
12.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Zeke Mackay
12.  DNF (49, 45, DNF) Ash Black
12.  DNF (57, 55, DNF) DynaXT
12.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) DetDuVil


*2-3-4 Relay*(71)
1.  39.95 Theo Goluboff
2.  40.59 darrensaito
3.  41.20 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  41.84 tJardigradHe
5.  44.24 ichcubegerne
6.  46.00 cuberkid10
7.  46.41 Hot potato
8.  46.65 Heewon Seo
9.  47.62 Ash Black
10.  48.00 BradenTheMagician
11.  50.58 BrianJ
12.  50.86 Shadowjockey
13.  51.52 DistanceRunner25
14.  52.07 the super cuber
15.  52.43 KSNCubed
16.  57.69 yijunleow
17.  1:00.12 TheReasonableCuber
18.  1:00.65 Benyó
19.  1:01.35 Koen van Aller
20.  1:01.42 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  1:02.26 Tues
22.  1:03.24 DGCubes
23.  1:03.44 SpeedyReedy
24.  1:03.54 CubicOreo
25.  1:04.33 abunickabhi
26.  1:06.28 pizzacrust
27.  1:06.78 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:07.43 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  1:08.65 agradess2
30.  1:08.99 weatherman223
31.  1:09.06 Timona
32.  1:09.35 sqAree
33.  1:10.49 Utkarsh Ashar
34.  1:10.92 dario1514
35.  1:11.31 João Vinicius
36.  1:11.80 Cubey_Tube
37.  1:11.91 m24816
38.  1:14.05 ARandomCuber
39.  1:14.50 Loffy8
40.  1:15.77 any name you wish
41.  1:16.53 KingCanyon
42.  1:18.06 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  1:19.10 KamTheCuber
44.  1:22.33 DUDECUBER
45.  1:26.34 CaptainCuber
46.  1:28.93 dnguyen2204
47.  1:30.84 Calcube
48.  1:31.84 ly_6
49.  1:31.87 Isaiah The Scott
50.  1:33.04 Тібо【鑫小龙】
51.  1:34.08 DynaXT
52.  1:34.66 Luke Solves Cubes
53.  1:35.35 rdurette10
54.  1:36.21 BlueAcidball
55.  1:40.71 hydynn
56.  1:43.82 ARSCubing
57.  1:44.80 KellanTheCubingCoder
58.  1:45.80 Jrg
59.  1:47.30 White KB
60.  1:48.56 One Wheel
61.  1:50.40 Poketube6681
62.  1:55.14 Nitstar6174
63.  2:00.17 ErezE
64.  2:01.08 Poorcuber09
65.  2:10.78 Tekooo
66.  2:14.60 Clock_Enthusiast
67.  2:25.16 Tom466
68.  2:32.74 thomas.sch
69.  2:44.68 Jason Tzeng
70.  3:18.23 MatsBergsten
71.  3:43.73 SpeedCubeLegend17


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(37)
1.  1:43.51 Theo Goluboff
2.  1:44.32 tJardigradHe
3.  1:45.36 Hot potato


Spoiler



4.  1:53.36 darrensaito
5.  1:54.39 Benyó
6.  2:01.70 Ash Black
7.  2:04.60 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:05.16 ichcubegerne
9.  2:11.97 Tues
10.  2:17.65 the super cuber
11.  2:20.34 João Vinicius
12.  2:33.28 Nuuk cuber
13.  2:47.20 TheReasonableCuber
14.  2:47.33 abunickabhi
15.  2:49.85 dario1514
16.  2:50.11 Koen van Aller
17.  2:54.08 Cubey_Tube
18.  3:01.94 CaptainCuber
19.  3:08.22 Utkarsh Ashar
20.  3:09.44 rdurette10
21.  3:16.39 InlandEmpireCuber
22.  3:21.09 DynaXT
23.  3:23.70 Loffy8
24.  3:36.06 Nitstar6174
25.  3:40.67 BlueAcidball
26.  3:50.18 Calcube
27.  3:55.46 KellanTheCubingCoder
28.  4:01.85 ARSCubing
29.  4:03.81 One Wheel
30.  4:24.41 Luke Solves Cubes
31.  4:27.58 Jrg
32.  4:37.60 ly_6
33.  4:51.39 dnguyen2204
34.  5:05.68 Tom466
35.  5:22.75 thomas.sch
36.  6:24.84 ErezE
37.  9:00.80 Jason Tzeng


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:18.08 tJardigradHe
2.  3:36.68 Theo Goluboff
3.  3:51.43 Hot potato


Spoiler



4.  3:59.51 Benyó
5.  4:01.95 ichcubegerne
6.  4:21.08 Ash Black
7.  5:09.47 João Vinicius
8.  5:23.50 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:29.58 TheReasonableCuber
10.  6:31.18 CaptainCuber
11.  6:32.11 dario1514
12.  6:48.45 Cubey_Tube
13.  8:14.65 One Wheel
14.  8:24.20 Jrg
15.  9:44.99 thomas.sch
16.  13:26.00 dnguyen2204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  6:32.60 Benyó
2.  6:35.63 tJardigradHe
3.  7:03.51 Hot potato


Spoiler



4.  7:08.37 ichcubegerne
5.  7:18.28 Ash Black
6.  8:34.78 João Vinicius
7.  10:10.51 TheReasonableCuber
8.  12:06.57 dario1514
9.  14:28.43 Jrg
10.  16:47.01 thomas.sch
11.  74:17.70 Algfish


*Clock*(86)
1.  4.05 JChambers13
2.  4.17 VectorCubes
3.  4.35 Carter Cubes


Spoiler



4.  4.76 TommyC
5.  4.80 jaysammey777
6.  4.81 vishwasankarcubing
7.  4.96 Liam Wadek
8.  5.05 MartinN13
9.  5.18 TipsterTrickster 
10.  5.45 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  5.45 Hot potato
12.  5.54 alyzsnyzs
13.  5.57 Luke Garrett
14.  5.66 Zeke Mackay
15.  5.90 Oliver Pällo
16.  6.09 ARandomCuber
17.  6.39 Sean Hartman
18.  6.58 50ph14
19.  6.65 sqAree
20.  6.85 Theo Goluboff
20.  6.85 Clock_Enthusiast
22.  6.90 tsutt099
23.  7.60 Christopher Fandrich
24.  7.63 Jules Graham
25.  7.86 Ty Y.
26.  7.96 Shaun Mack
27.  8.19 Ash Black
28.  8.23 Tues
29.  8.31 BradenTheMagician
30.  8.32 lilwoaji
31.  8.36 Parke187
32.  8.70 darrensaito
33.  8.92 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  9.14 Chris Van Der Brink
35.  9.71 RP_Cubed
36.  9.73 weatherman223
37.  9.74 Jammy
38.  9.84 Li Xiang
39.  9.96 the super cuber
40.  10.25 Nuuk cuber
41.  10.46 SpeedyReedy
42.  10.48 Benyó
43.  10.76 tommyo11
44.  10.81 ichcubegerne
45.  11.03 KSNCubed
46.  11.26 BigTriboli
47.  11.71 MichaelNielsen
48.  11.73 DGCubes
49.  11.87 Panagiotis Christopoulos
50.  12.23 Poketube6681
51.  12.30 wearephamily1719
52.  12.38 midnightcuberx
53.  12.83 taco_schell
54.  12.92 pizzacrust
55.  13.01 Fred Lang
56.  13.05 KingCanyon
57.  13.08 2018AMSB02
58.  13.46 João Vinicius
59.  13.93 freshcuber.de
60.  14.29 yijunleow
61.  14.69 Luke Solves Cubes
62.  14.72 Alison Meador
63.  14.78 Arnau Tous
64.  14.81 abunickabhi
65.  15.81 KellanTheCubingCoder
66.  16.04 Cubey_Tube
67.  16.15 any name you wish
68.  16.41 Jacck
69.  18.26 ChaseTheCuber12
70.  18.48 TheReasonableCuber
71.  18.51 sporteisvogel
72.  18.89 rdurette10
73.  19.40 Theodor Nordstrand
74.  19.48 ErezE
75.  19.56 ARSCubing
76.  21.35 Dylan Swarts
77.  22.22 DynaXT
78.  22.42 Poorcuber09
79.  26.20 dario1514
80.  32.10 Hyperion
81.  34.81 Tom466
82.  DNF qaz
82.  DNF 2017LAMB06
82.  DNF Raymos Castillo
82.  DNF Тібо【鑫小龙】
82.  DNF thomas.sch


*Megaminx*(59)
1.  33.44 Heewon Seo
2.  40.18 Theo Goluboff
3.  41.16 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  44.12 Luke Garrett
5.  46.45 KrokosB
6.  47.83 TommyC
7.  49.71 RP_Cubed
8.  50.02 G2013
9.  50.51 MrKuba600
10.  50.70 yijunleow
11.  51.35 Sean Hartman
12.  52.86 KSNCubed
13.  55.89 Ash Black
14.  56.09 parkertrager
15.  1:00.02 Fred Lang
16.  1:00.18 agradess2
17.  1:00.32 jaysammey777
18.  1:00.77 CubicOreo
19.  1:03.48 FaLoL
20.  1:03.69 ichcubegerne
21.  1:03.96 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:04.84 Arnau Tous
23.  1:06.05 Tues
24.  1:06.42 MichaelNielsen
25.  1:07.20 Anthony Tindal
26.  1:07.91 quing
27.  1:08.81 Jammy
28.  1:09.81 Benyó
29.  1:10.05 the super cuber
30.  1:12.85 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:14.62 dario1514
32.  1:15.54 Luke Solves Cubes
33.  1:17.76 beabernardes
34.  1:18.16 Loffy8
35.  1:19.77 50ph14
36.  1:25.37 ARandomCuber
37.  1:27.13 Timona
38.  1:30.13 João Vinicius
39.  1:33.80 abunickabhi
40.  1:35.44 BigTriboli
41.  1:36.80 any name you wish
42.  1:37.42 Koen van Aller
43.  1:38.18 TheReasonableCuber
44.  1:38.95 m24816
45.  1:39.04 riovqn
46.  1:47.01 DynaXT
47.  1:49.61 weatherman223
48.  1:49.76 pizzacrust
49.  1:54.31 Cubey_Tube
50.  2:08.86 Clock_Enthusiast
51.  2:11.56 Poorcuber09
52.  2:31.67 One Wheel
53.  2:39.12 BlueAcidball
54.  3:11.16 Jacck
55.  3:12.72 freshcuber.de
56.  3:15.57 sporteisvogel
57.  3:20.72 thomas.sch
58.  3:52.04 Jrg
59.  7:39.32 MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(117)
1.  1.88 SimonK
2.  1.95 parkertrager
3.  2.01 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  2.28 dycocubix
5.  2.56 Jules Graham
6.  2.58 BrianJ
7.  2.61 Arnau Tous
8.  2.65 KSNCubed
9.  2.96 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  3.06 DGCubes
10.  3.06 RP_Cubed
12.  3.13 tJardigradHe
13.  3.21 50ph14
14.  3.35 tsutt099
15.  3.44 Ash Black
16.  3.45 Zeke Mackay
17.  3.47 SpiFunTastic
18.  3.58 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  3.58 Cody_Caston
20.  3.74 JChambers13
21.  3.76 Luke Garrett
21.  3.76 Shaun Mack
23.  3.81 alyzsnyzs
24.  3.84 Boris McCoy
25.  3.93 CodingCuber
26.  4.07 darrensaito
27.  4.29 Cale S
28.  4.38 jaysammey777
29.  4.43 BradenTheMagician
30.  4.48 Tues
31.  4.66 Theo Goluboff
32.  4.68 TheDubDubJr
33.  4.72 MartinN13
34.  4.90 ichcubegerne
35.  5.07 the super cuber
36.  5.09 Тібо【鑫小龙】
37.  5.12 CaptainCuber
38.  5.19 Christopher Fandrich
39.  5.22 Nuuk cuber
40.  5.28 Homeschool Cubing
41.  5.32 Oliver Pällo
42.  5.33 wearephamily1719
43.  5.37 Jammy
44.  5.45 Raymos Castillo
45.  5.49 Clock_Enthusiast
46.  5.50 NewoMinx
47.  5.58 taco_schell
48.  5.60 Luke Solves Cubes
48.  5.60 Liam Wadek
50.  5.63 Jason Tzeng
51.  5.72 tommyo11
52.  5.92 KrokosB
53.  5.94 beabernardes
53.  5.94 João Vinicius
55.  5.97 VectorCubes
56.  6.01 Dylan Swarts
56.  6.01 Benyó
58.  6.14 lilwoaji
58.  6.14 AmyCubes
60.  6.16 agradess2
61.  6.24 Hot potato
62.  6.29 GooseCuber
63.  6.32 eyeballboi
64.  6.55 Utkarsh Ashar
65.  6.82 weatherman223
66.  6.93 Fred Lang
67.  6.95 Parke187
68.  6.99 qaz
69.  7.02 Li Xiang
70.  7.06 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  7.12 Poorcuber09
72.  7.13 Loffy8
73.  7.47 KellanTheCubingCoder
74.  7.52 Isaiah The Scott
75.  7.55 any name you wish
76.  7.57 midnightcuberx
77.  7.73 abunickabhi
78.  7.75 smitty cubes
79.  7.89 dario1514
80.  8.42 TheReasonableCuber
81.  8.50 Koen van Aller
82.  8.55 SpeedyReedy
83.  8.60 ARandomCuber
84.  8.80 quing
85.  9.12 yijunleow
86.  9.21 ARSCubing
87.  9.22 Mike Hughey
88.  9.34 rdurette10
89.  9.37 sqAree
90.  9.66 The Cubing Fanatic
91.  9.89 Calumv 
92.  10.01 Aadil ali
93.  10.05 DUDECUBER
94.  10.10 BalsaCuber
95.  10.16 cubing_addict
96.  10.96 calcuber1800
97.  11.36 KingCanyon
98.  11.65 DynaXT
99.  11.75 Cubey_Tube
100.  11.87 sporteisvogel
101.  12.23 Twisted Cubing
102.  12.40 pb_cuber
103.  13.34 hydynn
104.  13.38 WHACKITROX
105.  13.68 Danielle Ang
106.  13.79 Rubika-37-021204
107.  13.91 m24816
108.  14.16 ErezE
109.  14.40 UPCHAN
110.  15.09 freshcuber.de
111.  15.34 Jacck
112.  15.88 Aluminum
113.  16.04 Algfish
114.  16.70 ly_6
115.  17.41 Panagiotis Christopoulos
116.  20.81 Mrdoobery
117.  34.55 Marzar


*Square-1*(94)
1.  5.90 Oxzowachi
2.  6.23 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.52 Adweehun


Spoiler



4.  7.48 RP_Cubed
5.  8.10 BrianJ
6.  8.54 Benjamin Warry
7.  8.55 Hot potato
8.  8.66 TommyC
9.  8.69 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  10.00 Shaun Mack
11.  10.29 KSNCubed
12.  10.36 blerrpycuber
13.  10.60 Theo Goluboff
14.  10.71 tsutt099
14.  10.71 JackPfeifer
16.  11.05 Hayden Ng
17.  11.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  11.13 Charles Jerome
19.  11.72 alyzsnyzs
20.  12.22 Cale S
21.  12.41 BradenTheMagician
22.  12.98 Luke Garrett
23.  13.17 cuberkid10
24.  13.37 darrensaito
25.  13.66 tJardigradHe
26.  14.61 Sean Hartman
27.  14.63 MrKuba600
28.  14.64 Boris McCoy
29.  14.87 Legomanz
30.  15.10 Ash Black
31.  15.46 NewoMinx
32.  15.96 NathanaelCubes
33.  17.14 Benyó
34.  17.34 DGCubes
35.  17.51 AmyCubes
36.  17.52 ichcubegerne
37.  17.75 beabernardes
38.  18.06 Tues
39.  18.21 qaz
40.  18.33 SpeedyReedy
41.  18.61 50ph14
42.  18.75 TheDubDubJr
42.  18.75 the super cuber
44.  19.03 BlueAcidball
45.  19.31 tommyo11
46.  19.44 jaysammey777
47.  19.64 Тібо【鑫小龙】
48.  20.20 PCCuber
49.  20.67 wearephamily1719
50.  20.80 MichaelNielsen
51.  20.99 Raymos Castillo
52.  21.33 Arnau Tous
53.  22.40 any name you wish
54.  23.09 T1_M0
55.  23.24 Jules Graham
56.  23.47 midnightcuberx
57.  23.90 João Vinicius
58.  24.22 DynaXT
59.  24.30 The Cubing Fanatic
60.  25.54 Calcube
61.  26.27 Josiah Blomker
62.  26.62 dario1514
63.  26.98 Nuuk cuber
64.  27.10 pizzacrust
65.  27.47 TheReasonableCuber
66.  28.29 weatherman223
67.  28.54 Parke187
68.  32.41 Cubey_Tube
69.  34.46 CodingCuber
70.  36.16 Dylan Swarts
71.  37.38 ErezE
72.  37.42 rdurette10
73.  38.73 InlandEmpireCuber
74.  40.53 yijunleow
75.  40.54 Poorcuber09
76.  43.88 Clock_Enthusiast
77.  44.16 Mike Hughey
78.  45.82 cubing_addict
79.  47.38 ARandomCuber
80.  49.58 ARSCubing
81.  49.59 CaptainCuber
82.  51.08 Calumv 
83.  52.65 Arnavol
84.  54.28 Luke Solves Cubes
85.  55.30 Loffy8
86.  58.30 sporteisvogel
87.  58.49 Jacck
88.  1:06.38 One Wheel
89.  1:09.34 abunickabhi
90.  1:31.50 Hyperion
91.  1:37.73 thomas.sch
92.  1:50.94 KingCanyon
93.  2:37.23 BalsaCuber
94.  2:49.73 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(108)
1.  1.82 BradyCubes08
2.  1.91 Legomanz
3.  2.09 SimonK


Spoiler



4.  2.59 Cody_Caston
5.  2.77 BrianJ
6.  2.83 Charles Jerome
7.  2.93 tsutt099
8.  3.00 Ash Black
9.  3.36 alyzsnyzs
10.  3.47 Ty Y.
11.  3.52 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  3.94 parkertrager
13.  3.95 Boris McCoy
14.  3.98 Cale S
15.  4.11 Zeke Mackay
16.  4.29 darrensaito
17.  4.32 RP_Cubed
18.  4.46 VectorCubes
19.  4.55 NewoMinx
20.  4.61 blerrpycuber
21.  4.62 Tues
22.  4.66 MichaelNielsen
23.  4.72 Theo Goluboff
24.  4.94 jaysammey777
24.  4.94 AmyCubes
26.  5.06 KrokosB
27.  5.20 Luke Garrett
28.  5.22 KSNCubed
29.  5.31 Arnau Tous
30.  5.44 TheDubDubJr
31.  5.48 João Vinicius
32.  5.50 MartinN13
33.  5.54 Benjamin Warry
34.  5.80 Dream Cubing
35.  5.81 lilwoaji
36.  5.83 Chris Van Der Brink
37.  6.06 Raymos Castillo
38.  6.19 weatherman223
39.  6.26 SpeedyReedy
40.  6.31 DGCubes
41.  6.33 BradenTheMagician
42.  6.38 Peter Preston
43.  6.40 G2013
44.  6.78 Clock_Enthusiast
45.  6.84 cuberkid10
46.  6.96 qaz
47.  7.00 Fred Lang
48.  7.01 Nuuk cuber
49.  7.02 ichcubegerne
49.  7.02 Hot potato
51.  7.05 baseballjello67
52.  7.09 Jammy
53.  7.21 calcuber1800
54.  7.37 any name you wish
55.  7.42 Тібо【鑫小龙】
56.  7.53 Poorcuber09
57.  7.58 Benyó
58.  7.63 Timur Demirci
59.  7.65 Cubey_Tube
60.  7.78 Calumv 
61.  7.98 Parke187
62.  8.08 wearephamily1719
63.  8.09 DynaXT
64.  8.11 Alison Meador
65.  8.23 Poketube6681
66.  8.36 the super cuber
67.  8.43 tommyo11
68.  8.67 Jason Tzeng
69.  8.74 Li Xiang
70.  8.84 Christopher Fandrich
71.  8.89 Hyperion
72.  8.95 dario1514
73.  9.27 SpiFunTastic
74.  9.35 nigelthecuber
75.  9.39 Luke Solves Cubes
76.  9.55 quing
77.  9.58 KingCanyon
78.  9.63 yijunleow
79.  9.72 ARandomCuber
80.  9.97 Josiah Blomker
81.  10.17 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  10.33 smitty cubes
83.  10.52 WHACKITROX
84.  10.55 TheReasonableCuber
85.  10.58 abunickabhi
86.  10.85 Loffy8
87.  11.05 Liam Wadek
87.  11.05 cubing_addict
89.  11.35 DUDECUBER
90.  11.59 KellanTheCubingCoder
91.  11.80 Koen van Aller
92.  11.84 m24816
93.  11.90 ARSCubing
94.  12.02 agradess2
95.  13.49 Panagiotis Christopoulos
96.  13.66 rdurette10
97.  13.76 Mike Hughey
98.  13.99 Aadil ali
99.  14.83 ChaseTheCuber12
100.  15.49 ErezE
101.  16.29 GooseCuber
102.  18.30 freshcuber.de
103.  20.43 sporteisvogel
104.  21.59 thomas.sch
105.  21.64 Jacck
106.  23.53 MatsBergsten
107.  28.25 Marzar
108.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  19.89 NewoMinx
2.  23.40 DGCubes
3.  27.72 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  30.03 Nuuk cuber
5.  32.92 Imsoosm
6.  33.10 Ash Black
7.  36.21 Benyó
8.  36.93 agradess2
9.  41.03 abunickabhi
10.  43.88 dario1514
11.  48.70 Isaiah The Scott
12.  53.05 the super cuber
13.  1:01.95 TheReasonableCuber
14.  1:12.46 thomas.sch
15.  2:48.72 MatsBergsten
16.  8:33.19 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(22)
1.  3:22.13 Theo Goluboff
2.  3:22.69 Luke Garrett
3.  3:40.47 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  3:54.10 Ash Black
5.  3:58.78 MichaelNielsen
6.  4:23.62 ichcubegerne
7.  4:32.20 EvanWright1
8.  4:32.22 Benyó
9.  4:32.52 Tues
10.  4:44.96 Hot potato
11.  4:45.77 Arnau Tous
12.  5:44.79 Christopher Fandrich
13.  6:11.31 dario1514
14.  6:20.89 Cubey_Tube
15.  6:36.39 TheReasonableCuber
16.  7:05.42 DynaXT
17.  7:10.45 weatherman223
18.  7:49.02 Luke Solves Cubes
19.  8:39.84 Poorcuber09
20.  10:41.25 ErezE
21.  14:40.75 cubing_addict
22.  19:33.70 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  6.42 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.75 Redicubeman
3.  8.33 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  10.22 DGCubes
5.  12.43 ichcubegerne
6.  12.80 tsutt099
7.  17.83 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  17.86 Nuuk cuber
9.  19.46 abunickabhi
10.  27.05 cubing_addict
11.  28.19 the super cuber
12.  29.08 Rubika-37-021204
13.  30.59 freshcuber.de
14.  31.72 Jacck
15.  34.91 Hyperion
16.  47.67 ly_6


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  20.27 DGCubes
2.  21.85 Ash Black
3.  32.43 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  45.02 Nuuk cuber
5.  45.22 Benyó
6.  54.60 Mike Hughey
7.  54.77 abunickabhi
8.  1:02.99 ARSCubing
9.  1:07.27 Jacck
10.  1:08.40 One Wheel
11.  1:21.60 Rubika-37-021204
12.  1:21.82 freshcuber.de
13.  1:25.23 TheReasonableCuber
14.  1:34.01 dario1514


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  19.16 ichcubegerne
2.  24.86 DGCubes
3.  27.10 InlandEmpireCuber


Spoiler



4.  35.15 freshcuber.de
5.  3:27.47 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  41.38 any name you wish
2.  60.47 hydynn
3.  DNF DynaXT
3.  DNF baseballjello67
3.  DNF Hyperion
3.  DNF yijunleow
3.  DNF SpeedyReedy

*Mirror Blocks*(24)
1.  15.07 BradenTheMagician
2.  18.05 Valken
3.  20.95 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  21.57 alyzsnyzs
5.  23.18 Alison Meador
6.  28.95 Haya_Mirror
7.  33.15 CubicOreo
8.  33.77 Nuuk cuber
9.  35.40 Wilhelm
10.  36.61 Ash Black
11.  47.00 Luke Solves Cubes
12.  55.41 ARSCubing
13.  1:03.48 TheReasonableCuber
14.  1:04.79 the super cuber
15.  1:09.49 WHACKITROX
16.  1:10.52 ErezE
17.  1:10.94 abunickabhi
18.  1:27.82 Cubey_Tube
19.  1:32.84 freshcuber.de
20.  1:37.55 Isaiah The Scott
21.  1:46.75 cubing_addict
22.  1:57.13 thomas.sch
23.  1:58.69 Xatu
24.  2:48.57 Exmestify


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:55.37 DGCubes
2.  5:03.50 One Wheel
3.  5:24.04 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  18.13 Charles Jerome
2.  23.46 cuberkid10
3.  25.86 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  1:33.03 xyzzy
5.  2:44.86 One Wheel
6.  3:21.80 freshcuber.de
7.  3:43.51 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(271)
1.  1456 Ash Black
2.  1441 Theo Goluboff
3.  1375 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1279 Luke Garrett
5.  1278 ichcubegerne
6.  1232 Benyó
7.  1216 the super cuber
7.  1216 darrensaito
9.  1195 Tues
10.  1175 BradenTheMagician
11.  1168 Hot potato
12.  1153 MichaelNielsen
13.  1134 BrianJ
14.  1117 tJardigradHe
15.  1113 jaysammey777
16.  1109 KSNCubed
17.  1069 alyzsnyzs
18.  1024 NewoMinx
19.  1010 tsutt099
20.  999 DGCubes
21.  991 João Vinicius
22.  959 Nuuk cuber
23.  939 Shaun Mack
23.  939 Arnau Tous
25.  891 Boris McCoy
26.  880 SpeedyReedy
27.  874 cuberkid10
28.  868 Hayden Ng
29.  862 Christopher Fandrich
30.  848 Jammy
31.  817 yijunleow
32.  799 TheReasonableCuber
33.  796 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  787 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  787 abunickabhi
34.  787 dario1514
37.  783 TheDubDubJr
38.  780 agradess2
39.  774 Zeke Mackay
40.  772 Cale S
41.  751 weatherman223
42.  747 CubicOreo
43.  742 G2013
44.  728 any name you wish
45.  727 qaz
46.  726 Dream Cubing
47.  713 Cubey_Tube
48.  699 lilwoaji
49.  698 parkertrager
50.  697 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
51.  695 Liam Wadek
52.  689 wearephamily1719
53.  682 Fred Lang
54.  671 ARandomCuber
55.  669 tommyo11
56.  645 Parke187
57.  639 sqAree
58.  638 MrKuba600
59.  637 quing
59.  637 Cody_Caston
61.  635 Dylan Swarts
62.  622 Koen van Aller
63.  612 AmyCubes
64.  608 Charles Jerome
65.  606 hah27
66.  603 Ty Y.
67.  599 DynaXT
67.  599 Legomanz
69.  582 KrokosB
70.  576 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  573 beabernardes
72.  572 JChambers13
72.  572 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  571 VectorCubes
75.  564 Loffy8
76.  552 Calumv 
77.  548 Тібо【鑫小龙】
78.  539 KingCanyon
79.  528 m24816
80.  519 Shadowjockey
81.  518 FaLoL
82.  517 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  516 eyeballboi
84.  513 MartinN13
85.  506 Victor Tang
86.  499 BradyCubes08
87.  489 JackPfeifer
88.  483 Raymos Castillo
89.  471 Heewon Seo
90.  463 Calcube
91.  457 Alison Meador
92.  455 pizzacrust
93.  452 CodingCuber
94.  445 SpiFunTastic
95.  442 SimonK
96.  440 midnightcuberx
96.  440 rdurette10
98.  431 Oliver Pällo
99.  417 BigTriboli
100.  408 Clock_Enthusiast
101.  404 baseballjello67
102.  403 vishwasankarcubing
103.  398 ARSCubing
104.  397 Timona
105.  394 CaptainCuber
106.  392 Nitstar6174
107.  382 BlueAcidball
107.  382 Coinman_
109.  378 Poorcuber09
110.  375 Redicubeman
111.  372 MCuber
112.  369 bennettstouder
113.  364 Jscuber
113.  364 Imsoosm
115.  355 hydynn
116.  346 Isaiah The Scott
117.  344 Cuber2s
118.  339 KamTheCuber
119.  338 50ph14
120.  336 Peter Preston
121.  334 Benjamin Warry
122.  330 TheCubingAddict980
123.  327 KellanTheCubingCoder
124.  322 TommyC
125.  311 ly_6
125.  311 Nihahhat
127.  310 calcuber1800
127.  310 T1_M0
127.  310 DUDECUBER
130.  307 sporteisvogel
131.  304 Jules Graham
132.  298 Li Xiang
133.  297 Jacck
134.  294 Sean Hartman
135.  293 PCCuber
136.  288 sigalig
137.  281 blerrpycuber
138.  280 Josiah Blomker
138.  280 leolrg
140.  276 Aadil ali
141.  275 dylpickle123780
141.  275 riovqn
143.  269 filmip
144.  268 Poketube6681
145.  266 20luky3
145.  266 nigelthecuber
147.  264 xyzzy
148.  261 ErezE
149.  256 Winfaza
150.  254 dnguyen2204
151.  248 Maxematician
152.  247 taco_schell
153.  246 Theodor Nordstrand
154.  242 Ekisiga
154.  242 kumato
156.  240 One Wheel
156.  240 The Cubing Fanatic
158.  237 jeff1867
158.  237 thomas.sch
160.  236 pjk
160.  236 NathanaelCubes
162.  233 DetDuVil
163.  232 freshcuber.de
164.  227 qatumciuzacqul
165.  222 Hyperion
165.  222 Jonah Jarvis
167.  218 2017LAMB06
168.  216 breadears
169.  213 FishyIshy
170.  205 elimescube
171.  203 lumes2121
171.  203 zxmdm666
173.  201 Ccuubbeerr
173.  201 Jrg
175.  200 ican97
176.  198 cubing_addict
177.  197 Jason Tzeng
178.  194 trangium
179.  191 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
180.  188 Caíque crispim
181.  187 edd_dib
182.  185 MatsBergsten
183.  183 bh13
184.  182 Rubika-37-021204
184.  182 Keroma12
186.  177 2018AMSB02
187.  176 Sellerie11
188.  171 Anthony Tindal
189.  170 WHACKITROX
190.  166 GooseCuber
191.  164 Mike Hughey
192.  162 SlowerCuber
193.  160 Wilhelm
194.  158 White KB
195.  155 stanley chapel
196.  151 Eli Apperson
197.  149 smitty cubes
198.  142 Tom466
198.  142 Swamp347
200.  137 Thecubingcuber347
201.  135 BalsaCuber
202.  134 Elo13
203.  129 RyanSoh
204.  117 Henri Leinfelder
205.  116 dycocubix
206.  107 Benjamin Bø
207.  106 UPCHAN
208.  103 GAN CUBE
209.  102 Panagiotis Christopoulos
210.  100 Timur Demirci
211.  99 pb_cuber
212.  98 Oxzowachi
213.  96 Adweehun
214.  92 Petri Krzywacki
214.  92 Haya_Mirror
214.  92 SUCubing
217.  91 DistanceRunner25
218.  90 dhafin
219.  89 Twisted Cubing
220.  86 Carter Cubes
221.  82 SpeedCubeLegend17
222.  80 TipsterTrickster 
222.  80 Homeschool Cubing
222.  80 tungsten
225.  78 Ayce
225.  78 Tekooo
227.  77 teehee_elan
227.  77 jsolver
229.  75 LittleLumos
230.  73 Aluminum
231.  68 NoSekt
232.  64 ShortStuff
233.  63 Ssiא
234.  62 Last Layer King
234.  62 ProStar
236.  57 Oedipsos
237.  53 Nash171
238.  52 Danielle Ang
239.  51 Algfish
240.  50 ChaseTheCuber12
241.  47 SuperCrafter51
242.  46 cazandominic
243.  44 Exmestify
244.  38 Elisa Rippe
245.  37 Multicubing
246.  35 Mrdoobery
246.  35 Caden Fisher
248.  32 zaigham
248.  32 Cuberstache
250.  31 Jakub26
251.  30 Marzar
252.  27 Qzinator
253.  26 Valken
254.  24 GradBomb
254.  24 GenTheThief
256.  22 Smart_Cat19
257.  21 Cuber767
257.  21 Xatu
257.  21 BraveSoul2110
260.  20 EvanWright1
261.  17 Trig0n
262.  16 thecubingwizard
262.  16 HelgeBerlin
262.  16 Arnavol
265.  15 Lutz_P
265.  15 Mrauo
265.  15 Sheldon Vi
268.  11 Rubikslegend
268.  11 Maxwell19
270.  10 Alexmatt1014
271.  8 FH1986


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2022)

271 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 242!

That means our winner this week is *cazandominic!* Congratulations!!


----------



## ShortStuff (Jul 12, 2022)

@cazandominic Congrats!


----------

